# Juve - Milan: 19 settembre 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Settembre 2021)

Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino

Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti

*Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.

JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Oggi abbiamo dato tutto ed anche di più soprattutto a livello mentale. Mettiamo pure il parco tuffatori al completo, questi che NON possono restare ad 1 punto...

Traete voi le conclusioni


----------



## kYMERA (15 Settembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Oggi abbiamo dato tutto ed anche di più soprattutto a livello mentale. Mettiamo pure il parco tuffatori al completo, questi che NON possono restare ad 1 punto...
> 
> Traete voi le conclusioni


1X JUVENTUS. Senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2021)

Spero che Hernandez abbia collezionato DVD su Chiesa nelle ultime settimane...


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2021)

temo più di un indisponibile per domenica


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Partita tosta, loro vengono dalla partita dell'amicizia in Svezia, noi da sto bagno di sangue all'Anfield e con 1 giorno in meno di "riposo".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2021)

Spero che Maignan stia bene, onestamente non mi fido anche se ha giocato fino alla fine


----------



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2021)

Dai non si può uscire sconfitti un'altra volta. Anzi, dobbiamo essere dei diavoli.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2021)

Kessiè dovrà dare l'anima, oggi non mi è piaciuto per nulla.


----------



## emamilan99 (15 Settembre 2021)

speria


admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


speriamo di recuperare energie.. oggi hanno dato l'anima


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2021)

vediamo in quanti si sono rotti oggi.
saremo degli stracci e senza cambi...... che palle.......


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2021)

Purtroppo pagheremo lo sforzo di stasera e regaleremo i primi tre punti agli schifi.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Prevedo Tonali, Giroud e Florenzi dall’inizio. Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Ma Ibra altra mesata fuori?


----------



## Hellscream (15 Settembre 2021)

Ah, è ovviamente se Maignan non gioca questa partita è persa al 3000%


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Hanno quattro giorni per recuperare. Non accampiamo troppe scuse.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Settembre 2021)

Stesse sensazioni della partita di andata dell'anno scorso. L'avessimo giocata una o due settimane fa, li avremmo massacrati, ma così partiamo con un handicap troppo grande.
Speriamo innanzitutto non ci siano defezioni da qui a domenica, poi in ogni caso al momento firmerei per il pari, che li terrebbe a distanza e ostacolerebbe la loro ripresa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Stesse sensazioni della partita di andata dell'anno scorso. L'avessimo giocata una o due settimane fa, li avremmo massacrati, ma così partiamo con un handicap troppo grande.
> Speriamo innanzitutto non ci siano defezioni da qui a domenica, poi in ogni caso al momento firmerei per il pari, che li terrebbe a distanza e ostacolerebbe la loro ripresa.


Stavolta però noi abbiamo un Giroud e Tomori in più, e Tonali anche visto che all'andata dell'anno scorso fu squalificato dopo il rosso a Benevento costringendoci a giocare con Calabria a centrocampo.
E loro un Ronaldo in meno ovviamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Stesse sensazioni della partita di andata dell'anno scorso. L'avessimo giocata una o due settimane fa, li avremmo massacrati, ma così partiamo con un handicap troppo grande.
> Speriamo innanzitutto non ci siano defezioni da qui a domenica, poi in ogni caso al momento firmerei per il pari, che li terrebbe a distanza e ostacolerebbe la loro ripresa.


Siamo superiori e non firmo per nulla


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Probabilmente metterà questa:
Maignan 
Calabria-Kjaer-Tomori-Theo
Tonali-Kessie
Florenzi-Diaz-Leao
Giroud


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente metterà questa:
> Maignan
> Calabria-Kjaer-Tomori-Theo
> Tonali-Kessie
> ...


Ma Ibra? Pioli non aveva detto che non l'avrebbe schierato oggi per motivi precauzionali? Sarà indisponibile pure contro la Giuve?


----------



## Devil man (15 Settembre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente metterà questa:
> Maignan
> Calabria-Kjaer-Tomori-Theo
> Tonali-Kessie
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabilmente metterà questa:
> Maignan
> Calabria-Kjaer-Tomori-Theo
> Tonali-Kessie
> ...


Kalulu ?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Kalulu ?


Difficilmente rinuncia a Calabria (a ragion veduta).


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Ibra? Pioli non aveva detto che non l'avrebbe schierato oggi per motivi precauzionali? Sarà indisponibile pure contro la Giuve?


Penso lo possa convocare ma non credo lo rischi dal primo minuto.


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2021)

Oggi ne abbiamo subiti tre, spero che per domenica la difesa sarà super concentrata.


----------



## sottoli (16 Settembre 2021)

Se giochiamo come sappiamo, stanchezza o quello che vuoi, li facciamo a fette, siamo 10 volte più squadra...i nostri sono giovani e secondo me saranno anche quel buon mix tra galvanizzati e incazzati dalla partita di stasera


----------



## Andris (16 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma Ibra altra mesata fuori?


sulla Gazzetta hanno scritto che sarebbe stato valutato oggi e domani, in caso di dolore calato sarà convocato.
in ogni caso non credo titolare, magari Giroud al primo tempo e Ibra nella ripresa se recupera


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2021)

Leao ha giocato 60 minuti, Giroud non è partito dall'inizio, giocheranno loro.
Stessa cosa Tonali, Kessie non può stare fuori e dietro probabilmente ci sarà Romagna.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Sono sicuro che reagiremo bene


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Settembre 2021)

questa partita mi preoccupa, soprattutto per l'aspetto fisico.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)




----------



## hiei87 (16 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Stavolta però noi abbiamo un Giroud e Tomori in più, e Tonali anche visto che all'andata dell'anno scorso fu squalificato dopo il rosso a Benevento costringendoci a giocare con Calabria a centrocampo.
> E loro un Ronaldo in meno ovviamente.


Sì, ma resta il fatto che si parta con un handicap importante. E loro è impossibile restino a 1 punto dopo 4 partite. Vediamo, purtroppo a armi pari con questi non si gioca mai


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Niente Chiesa? Speriamo in qualche altra defezione loro..


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Non c'è Chiesa in questa formazione? Magari, ma temo che ci sarà eccome.
Non vedo l'ora che sia domenica sera comunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## Tobi (16 Settembre 2021)

Dite quello che volete ma spero di vedere presto Messias all'opera. Uno con quella velocità e dribbling sulla destra serve troppo. Almeno provare. Purtroppo con Saelemakers e Florenzi fase offensiva inesistente


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


Uscire con almeno 1 punto non sarebbe male dopo questo trittico di partite molto impegnative.
Dopo avremo Venezia e Spezia quindi far punti in quel cesso di stadio sarebbe molto importante.


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Dite quello che volete ma spero di vedere presto Messias all'opera. Uno con quella velocità e dribbling sulla destra serve troppo. Almeno provare. Purtroppo con Saelemakers e Florenzi fase offensiva inesistente


Per me Saele ha iniziato alla grande la stagione, Florenzi mi aspetto entri in forma prestissimo perché c'è bisogno anche di lui.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Speriamo di pareggiarla, anche se la vedo dura


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Settembre 2021)

Siamo più forti di loro, dobbiamo esserne convinti: si può fare. D'altro canto, perr loro questa partita rischia già di essere uno spartiacque importante per la prima parte di stagione, un'altra sconfitta avrebbe un peso specifico nettamente maggiore rispetto a quello che avrebbe per noi, per questo giocheranno alla morte.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Noi veniamo da una trasferta super impegnativa, loro da una scampagnata. Sarei contentissimo di un pareggio.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## Pit96 (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Per me perdiamo


----------



## Raryof (16 Settembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Uscire con almeno 1 punto non sarebbe male dopo questo trittico di partite molto impegnative.
> Dopo avremo Venezia e Spezia quindi far punti in quel cesso di stadio sarebbe molto importante.



Occhio perché loro potrebbero sentire molto la pressione, costretti a vincere, si sentono più forti? più deboli? più tranquilli? ci temeranno? attaccheranno a testa bassa sbilanciandosi perché tranquilli dietro? si aspetteranno che Leao venga umiliato da Cuadrado? si aspettano che concederemo anche a loro la possibilità di non giocare col 9 davanti e quindi senza torre?
Per me col Liverpool qualcosina ci siamo tenuti, Giroud fuori, Leao tolto al 60°, Romagna non sceso in campo e Ibra pronto a tornare riposato, stessa cosa per Tonali, in più i nostri saranno tutti belli incazzati e pieni di endorfine da scaricare in quello che sarà un match veramente importante e dal peso politico e sportivo notevole.


----------



## Davide L (16 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

.


admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## SoloMVB (16 Settembre 2021)

Partita che storicamente,8 volte su 10 parte da 1-0,pensate un pó ora che hanno bisogno di punti,Allegri ci attenderà e temo ci farà male con Cuadrado e Chiesa.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Per me perdiamo


Anche secondo me.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## Saelemaekers (17 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Per me perdiamo


Con la Lazio ha portato bene, giusto perseverare, no?


----------



## Walker (17 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Con la Lazio ha portato bene, giusto perseverare, no?


Prima o poi ci prendono con le gufate sistematiche.
Speriamo non domenica, è troppo importante quantomeno non perdere.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

Le formazioni dalla GDS


----------



## Nevergiveup (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


Le fatiche di coppa si faranno sentire ma non devono essere assolutamente un alibi, i nostri son giovani e devono volare sul rettangolo di gioco. La metteranno sui nervi cercando di farci giocare male e togliendoci profondità, rischieremo il contropiede ma con Tomori si sta più tranquilli rispetto alle passate stagioni.

Allegri è un volpone, si arroccherà in area manco dovesse difendere il Santo Gral, se dovessimo però andare in vantaggio i gobbi sono a serissimo rischio di perder la brocca e lasciare praterie inesplorate. Comunque sia partita per niente scontata.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Occhio perché loro potrebbero sentire molto la pressione, costretti a vincere, si sentono più forti? più deboli? più tranquilli? ci temeranno? attaccheranno a testa bassa sbilanciandosi perché tranquilli dietro? si aspetteranno che Leao venga umiliato da Cuadrado? si aspettano che concederemo anche a loro la possibilità di non giocare col 9 davanti e quindi senza torre?
> Per me col Liverpool qualcosina ci siamo tenuti, Giroud fuori, Leao tolto al 60°, *Romagna non sceso in campo e Ibra pronto a tornare riposato*, stessa cosa per Tonali, in più i nostri saranno tutti belli incazzati e pieni di endorfine da scaricare in quello che sarà un match veramente importante e dal peso politico e sportivo notevole.


non ho capito...........
romagna non sceso in campo sarebbe un bonus per la partita di domenica? in che ambito scusa?
ibra pronto a tornare riposato quando? non credo domenica.......


----------



## Saelemaekers (17 Settembre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Le fatiche di coppa si faranno sentire ma non devono essere assolutamente un alibi, i nostri son giovani e devono volare sul rettangolo di gioco. La metteranno sui nervi cercando di farci giocare male e togliendoci profondità, rischieremo il contropiede ma con Tomori si sta più tranquilli rispetto alle passate stagioni.
> 
> Allegri è un volpone, si arroccherà in area manco dovesse difendere il Santo Gral, se dovessimo però andare in vantaggio i gobbi sono a serissimo rischio di perder la brocca e lasciare praterie inesplorate. Comunque sia partita per niente scontata.


Per me invece Allegri imposterà una partita offensiva, a ritmi alti..
Fossi in Pioli non dico che preparerei una gara attendista, però secondo me è una gara che va gestita: la Juve in tutte e tre le partite di campionato è partita bene, per poi calare col passare dei minuti. Nei primi 30 minuti non dobbiamo forzare nessuna giocata, loro saranno più motivati di noi. Dobbiamo provare ad azzannarli nella ripresa.


----------



## Raryof (17 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho capito...........
> romagna non sceso in campo sarebbe un bonus per la partita di domenica? in che ambito scusa?
> ibra pronto a tornare riposato quando? non credo domenica.......


Romagna in teoria è fresco e riposato, Ibra magari gioca, è da vedere.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


la formazione questa deve essere. speriamo Chiesa sia acciaccato


----------



## sottoli (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


se giocano cosi son relativamente tranquillo, al netto del duello hernandez-cuadrado (che comunque è un laterale che va per i 34), hanno un centrocampo osceno, e tomori a dybala lo sbrana, le prime 3 palle che riceve lo manda a piangere dalla mamma


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Settembre 2021)

La Juve non cercherà il gioco, punterà sul uno contro uno di Dybala,Chiesa e soprattutto Cuadrado che è una zecca attaccata proprio li.


----------



## sottoli (17 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> La Juve non cercherà il gioco, punterà sul uno contro uno di Dybala,Chiesa e soprattutto Cuadrado che è una zecca attaccata proprio li.


Ma Dybala al posto che scherzare Romagna come gli altri anni rischia lo stupro con Fikayo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Settembre 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ma Dybala al posto che scherzare Romagna come gli altri anni rischia lo stupro con Fikayo



Ricordiamoci che è il Re dei cascatori assieme a Cuadrado e Chiesa.
Temo qualche cartellino rosso per i nostri...


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Settembre 2021)

S


corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa partita mi preoccupa, soprattutto per l'aspetto fisico.


Soprattutto saranno pericolosi i tuffi in doppia carpiatura dei vari Dybala,Chiesa ecc.....


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Settembre 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ma Dybala al posto che scherzare Romagna come gli altri anni rischia lo stupro con Fikayo


Questo è poco ma sicuro, il problema che non può marcarne 3 contemporaneamente.


----------



## rossonero71 (17 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricordiamoci che è il Re dei cascatori assieme a Cuadrado e Chiesa.
> Temo qualche cartellino rosso per i nostri...


Con annesso rigore. Cercheranno sempre l'area per caderci dentro.


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


Loro devono assolutamente vincere e noi dobbiamo giocarla con intelligenza. Non penso ci saranno più di 2 gol, chi segna il primo o vince o pareggia. 
Ad ogni modo perdere non sarebbe un dramma, pareggiare sarebbe un punto pesantissimo, vincere ci metterebbe senza se e senza ma in pole position per lo scudetto.


----------



## Solo (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


L'importante è non perdere, un pareggio andrebbe benissimo. Certo, vincere sarebbe tantissima roba.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni dalla GDS


sinceramente la cosa che mi preoccupa di più di questa partita è la statistica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Romagna in teoria è fresco e riposato, Ibra magari gioca, è da vedere.


si in teoria ed anche in pratica è fresco e riposato.
ma per fare cosa? giocare al posto di chi?
spero rimanga fresco e riposato fino a lunedì almeno.


----------



## York (17 Settembre 2021)

Mai come quest'anno (negli ultimi 8-9) ho percepito il Milan competitivo rispetto alla Juventus. Infatti a sto giro ho proposto di vederla assieme a un amico gobbo.
Loro secondo me rimangono favoriti grazie ad una rosa più forte e solo in piccola parte al fattore campo.
Noi abbiamo un'ottima forma, convinzione, un crescendo che va avanti da un anno e mezzo e, negli 11 che scendono in campo, azzarderei portiere, difesa e centrocampo migliori.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>



Tra infortuni ed eventuali strascichi post liverpool non ho belle sensazioni, spero di sbagliarmi


----------



## Maravich49 (17 Settembre 2021)

Secondo voi parte Saelemakers o Florenzi dal primo minuto?


----------



## admin (17 Settembre 2021)

Le formazioni da Sky


----------



## kipstar (17 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky


speravo in jirù sinceramente.....
comunque a me un pareggio sta anche bene.


----------



## Saelemaekers (17 Settembre 2021)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Secondo voi parte Saelemakers o Florenzi dal primo minuto?


Dipende se vogliamo giocare in 11 o in 10.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky


.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky


E siamo alla vigilia.
Vediamo se qualcuno dei nostri si è rotto durante la rifinitura.


----------



## Tobi (18 Settembre 2021)

ok tutto, ma la partita è da vincere o almeno essere padroni del risultato. Presentarsi con un centrocampo: Locatelli, Rabiot Bentacour, tre giocatori lentissimi che non possono imporre ritmo e pressing ed una difesa di bolliti. Davanti sono da tenere a bada ma abbiamo i giocatori per riuscirci. Mi aspetto un risultato positivo


----------



## sion (18 Settembre 2021)

questi prepareranno la partita della vita contro di noi,i media sono gia' schierati per la resurrezione bianconera...tutto apparecchiato


----------



## Pit96 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni da Sky


Terza partita su cinque in cui giochiamo senza attaccante. E in panchina non abbiamo cambi che possano far svoltare la partita. 

Vincere sarebbe importantissimo, ma anche un pareggio sarebbe un buon risultato per tenerli distanti in classifica. 
Temo il secondo tempo. Col Liverpool abbiamo speso tanto e la panchina non ci aiuta


----------



## cris (18 Settembre 2021)

Che sensazioni avete voi? Io vedo un pareggio all’orizzonte, ma temo che per l’ennesima volta resusciteremo i morti.
La formazione è sempre la stessa, ad anfield eravamo scoppiati alla fine. Loro han riposato 1 gg in piu.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Che sensazioni avete voi? Io vedo un pareggio all’orizzonte, ma temo che per l’ennesima volta resusciteremo i morti.
> La formazione è sempre la stessa, ad anfield eravamo scoppiati alla fine. Loro han riposato 1 gg in piu.


purtroppo siamo quelli che resuscitano i morti, degli altri però..
Speriamo siano ancora in difficoltà le fecce nerobianche. Chiesa poi l'hanno preparato nella stanza dello spirito e del tempo per l'occasione


----------



## kipstar (18 Settembre 2021)

quest'aria di partita da dentro o fuori per i gobbi non mi piace per nulla. confidavo in jirù. ed invece ci troviamo come l'anno scorso con Ante che gioca riferimento davanti in maniera anomala...alla terza partita di una certa importanza in 7 giorni. non so dare un pronostico....al momento la logica mi dice pareggio.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma resta il fatto che si parta con un handicap importante. E loro è impossibile restino a 1 punto dopo 4 partite. Vediamo, purtroppo a armi pari con questi non si gioca mai


Impossibile???
spero di essere più forte dei favori
Fanno pena assai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Settembre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Occhio perché loro potrebbero sentire molto la pressione, costretti a vincere, si sentono più forti? più deboli? più tranquilli? ci temeranno? attaccheranno a testa bassa sbilanciandosi perché tranquilli dietro? si aspetteranno che Leao venga umiliato da Cuadrado? si aspettano che concederemo anche a loro la possibilità di non giocare col 9 davanti e quindi senza torre?
> Per me col Liverpool qualcosina ci siamo tenuti, Giroud fuori, Leao tolto al 60°, Romagna non sceso in campo e Ibra pronto a tornare riposato, stessa cosa per Tonali, in più i nostri saranno tutti belli incazzati e pieni di endorfine da scaricare in quello che sarà un match veramente importante e dal peso politico e sportivo notevole.


Romagnoli non deve giocare...


----------



## Simo98 (18 Settembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Che sensazioni avete voi? Io vedo un pareggio all’orizzonte, ma temo che per l’ennesima volta resusciteremo i morti.
> La formazione è sempre la stessa, ad anfield eravamo scoppiati alla fine. Loro han riposato 1 gg in piu.



Se giochiamo come nelle prime 3 partite del campionato li asfaltiamo
Loro restano più forti nelle individualità (non abbiamo un Dybala, un Cuadrado, un Chiesa) e sono sempre la Juventus in casa (quindi giocano in 11 + arbitro)
Saremo stanchi mentalmente, più che fisicamente


----------



## Saelemaekers (18 Settembre 2021)

Fatico a capire tutto questo pessimismo. Sarà una partita difficile come tutti gli Juve-Milan, ma siamo decisamente più forti quest'anno, per cui sono loro che devono temere noi al massimo.


----------



## York (18 Settembre 2021)

Io credo che il Milan presserà la Juventus come ha fatto con la Lazio. Stanchezza, energie perse vengono smussate dall'adrenalina per un impegno importante. Chiaro che sarebbe meglio avere Ibra o Girù, ma Rebic, Leao e Diaz sono in palla.
Sono fiducioso, e reputo il pari una mezza sconfitta.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

*LE FORMAZIONI AGGIORNATE DOPO IL KO DI CALABRIA*


----------



## hiei87 (18 Settembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Impossibile???
> spero di essere più forte dei favori
> Fanno pena assai


Hannah dei singoli fottissimi e un grande allenatore. Non saranno certo quelli della partita con l'Empoli. E non sopravvalutiamoci. Dal canto nostro, non siamo proprio il brasile del 70. Siamo una squadra molto discontinua. Sarà una partita durissima.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI AGGIORNATE DOPO IL KO DI CALABRIA*


.


----------



## Hellscream (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI AGGIORNATE DOPO IL KO DI CALABRIA*


In un paese serio alle 13:45 la prima domanda dovrebbe essere "di chi è la responsabilità di tutti questi infortuni in così poco tempo?", ma siamo in Italia, quindi figurarsi


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

*Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo

JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata
*
*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Ci sta Romagnoli. Peraltro meglio preservare Simon.


----------



## Tobi (18 Settembre 2021)

In questo momento sia Rebic sia Leao hanno uno stato di forma interessante quindi non mi strappo i capelli per l'assenza di Ibra o Giroud anche se ovviamente avrei voluto averli a disposizione. Mi scoccia invece l'assenza di Calabria che obbliga Florenzi alla titolarità e Castillejo che subentrerà a Saelemakers visto che manca Messias


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Ma Chiesa non gioca? E' quello che mi preoccupa di più.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

Sarà un'impresa vincere e/o fare bella figura. Ci sta andando tutto storto (vedi Ibra e Giroud fuori). Forza Milan, in ogni caso!


----------



## koti (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Florenzi terzino si faceva demolire dai giocatori della Bulgaria, piuttosto proverei Kalulu.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Gioca Romagnoli, il gol di Rotodybala manco quotato.. Ma perchè non fare riposare Kjær alla prossima santo cielo.. questa partita è importante..


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


>


.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## Cenzo (18 Settembre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> Florenzi terzino si faceva demolire dai giocatori della Bulgaria, piuttosto proverei Kalulu.


Ad oggi rispetto a quella partita dovrebbe avere una condizione fisica migliore, (dovrebbe)


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI AGGIORNATE DOPO IL KO DI CALABRIA*


Mi rode giocarla senza giocatori per noi importanti ma contro di loro va sempre cosi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (18 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *LE FORMAZIONI AGGIORNATE DOPO IL KO DI CALABRIA*


Oggi chi si romperà?
In 11 ore può accadere di tutto da noi.


----------



## giannigrenoli (19 Settembre 2021)

Meglio non essere favoriti,io non sono pessimista.

Forza Milan


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Szczesny sta facendo errori su errori ultimamente, con noi invece mi aspetto miracoli. Se fa miracoli non c'è storia, se prosegue nella tendenza orribile invece abbiamo possibilità.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Riassunto:
Ibra, infortunato
Giroud, infortunato
Calabria, infortunato
Bakayoko, infortunato
Maignan, in forse (infortunio)
Florenzi, in forste (infortunio)
Krunic, infortunato
Messias, non convocato (non in condizione)
Pellegri, prima convocazione (prima non in condizione)

La prossima trasferta sarebbe da fare a Lourdes.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Juve - Milan, posticipo e big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Classifica alla mano, quasi un testacoda. Juve - Milan si gioca domenica 19 settembre 2021 alle ore 20:45 allo Juventus Stadium di Torino
> 
> Dove vedere Juve - Milan in tv?
> 
> ...


Partica cruciale, vincere significherebbe dare una mazzata a questi gobbacci. Ormai ci siamo scrollati la maledizione del cesso stadio..
Pareggio non sarebbe male visto le condizioni.
La sconfitta mi preoccupa più che per noi che per loro che attivino il Kaio Ken e non perdano più dopo.


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Riassunto:
> Ibra, infortunato
> Giroud, infortunato
> Calabria, infortunato
> ...


Situazione difficile da commentare ed analizzare, ai limiti dell’incredibile.
Credo che se avessimo un clone per ogni giocatore in rosa sarebbero out pure quelli


----------



## Tobi (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Se fosse questa basta ed avanza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Qualche altro infortunio dell'ultima ora o durante la notte nel sonno?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2021)

Stamattina mi è pure morto il pc. Nemmeno il destino vuole che mi veda sta partita


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Kjaer poteva riposare la prossima.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

Dopo 9 anni in cui sentivo che eravamo, magari non più forti in senso assoluto, ma quantomeno favoriti per la forma atletica del momento, la serie incredibile di infortuni mi fà di nuovo temere il peggio.

Qui non si tratta più di sfortuna. Qualcuno deve pagare...


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2021)

Non sono pessimista
I nostri giocatori chiave ci sono tutti

Maignan, Tomori e Kjaer, Theo, centrali a centrocampo, trequarti (Rebic, Leao, Diaz)

Calabria, Saele/Florenzi, Giroud e Ibra siamo in grado di sostituirli senza problemi al momento (Rebic è super in forma)
Ci manca la panchina, quello potrebbe pesare

Loro senza Chiesa perdono metà del potenziale offensivo


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


E con queste formazioni la Juve nelle quote scende sotto la pari...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Hannah dei singoli fottissimi e un grande allenatore. Non saranno certo quelli della partita con l'Empoli. E non sopravvalutiamoci. Dal canto nostro, non siamo proprio il brasile del 70. Siamo una squadra molto discontinua. Sarà una partita durissima.


non capisco la risata..
Nei singoli tolti chiesa e forse Dybala il nulla
Cuadrado è più famoso per i tuffi che per altro..
Poi età avanza anche per lui
comunque giochiamo
Tomori vs Bonucci/Chiellini 70 anni in 2
e lo sborso di Delitto (de light)
Theo un fenomeno
Centrocampo top dell'anno scorso
Kessie e Bennacer e in più Tonali splende quest'anno per loro un s.v alla voce centrocampo
in attacco il duo morata kean non è meglio
dei nostri che sono per giunta in forma
Rebic e Leao.. il vero timore è quello con il fischietto! Poi grande allenatore uno che dice che non importa il gioco ma le giocate del singolo ti rispondo con un no grazie


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Settembre 2021)

Perche ma perche ma perche !!!!!!!!!!! Non mette kalulu al posto di quel cadavere di florenzi perchè????
Magari verro smentito stasera ma kalulu merita di giocare ..gli viene preferito un 30 che lo salto anche io ....perche???


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2021)

Partiamo sfavoriti, ci mancano diversi titolari e non abbiamo nessuna riserva per i 4 attaccanti.. detto ciò sempre con voi forza ragazzi!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Kjaer poteva riposare la prossima.


che gusto c'è a non dare il vantaggio romagnoli ai padroncini?

mi sento che stasera non la finiamo in 11, vediamo di non farci buttar fuori una punta che già siam messi da schifo.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Non sono pessimista
> I nostri giocatori chiave ci sono tutti
> 
> Maignan, Tomori e Kjaer, Theo, centrali a centrocampo, trequarti (Rebic, Leao, Diaz)
> ...


Gioca Romagnoli non Kjaer


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Calabria, Ibra e Giroud sono rotti, e anche io non mi sento molto bene.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Calabria, Ibra e Giroud sono rotti, e anche io non mi sento molto bene.


Sei pellegri ?


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2021)

Non faranno la partita ma si appoggeranno al nostro gioco, aspetteranno che si creerà lo spazio alle spalle di Theo per cercare di colpirci.

Tatticamente era più facile la partita con la Lazio che si adattava perfettamente alle nostre caratteristiche.

E poi come sempre vedremo accerchiamenti del arbitro, entreranno anche quelli della panchina, solito film già visto.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: d**entro Florenzi e Romagnoli con Kjaer a riposo
> 
> JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Florenzi, Romagnoli Tomori, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Mi sarei sentito molto più sicuro con Kjaer al posto del futuro juventino Romagnoli, il quale avrebbe potuto dare riposo al vichingo alla prossima.
Velo pietoso su Florenzi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Dai toto-pronostico : se le cose si mettono male, io dico 2-2 .
Se invece riuscissimo a passare in vantaggio e costringerli a non aspettarci,si potrebbe anche vincere. Florenzi/romagnoli permettendo.
.


----------



## @[email protected] (19 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dai toto-pronostico : se le cose si mettono male, io dico 2-2 .
> Se invece riuscissimo a passare in vantaggio e costringerli a non aspettarci,si potrebbe anche vincere. Florenzi/romagnoli permettendo.


Ho sbirciato il forum dei Gobbi e la maggior parte dei tifosi si sentono positivi su una loro vittoria in virtù delle nostre assenze e perché nella loro storia non è mai successo di rimanere ad 1 punto dopo 4 giornate.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

Guardando la storia dovrebbero pure rassegnarsi a non vincere mai la champions.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Settembre 2021)

Peppe di Stefano dice che giocherà Tomori a destra


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> non capisco la risata..
> Nei singoli tolti chiesa e forse Dybala il nulla
> Cuadrado è più famoso per i tuffi che per altro..
> Poi età avanza anche per lui
> ...


volevo scrivere Hanno, la risata è partita per sbaglio.
Comunque Cuadrado, anche al di là dei tuffi, che comunque ci sono e funzionano sempre, è fortissimo, per me uno dei giocatori più forti del campionato. Dybala e Morata con noi fanno sempre i fenomeni. Chiesa c'è da sperare non giochi.
Per il resto non sono gran che, ma hanno un volpone in panchina che può incartarcela.
L'avessimo giocata una settimana fa probabilmente li avremmo massacrati. Oggi è diverso. Se vanno in vantaggio, non li riprendi più.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

*Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*

*JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*

*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*



Vincere a ogni costo
1 Non possiamo resuscitare la juve
2 La roma non deve prendere il largo
3 Una gioia dopo liverpool sarebbe gradita


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*



*Ma possiamo stare tutti i giorni a ripetere le stesse cose? QUOTATE.*


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Vincere a ogni costo
> 1 Non possiamo resuscitare la juve
> 2 La roma non deve prendere il largo
> 3 Una gioia dopo liverpool sarebbe gradita


Tranquillo per la Roma…


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Abbiamo preso 1000 terzini ed ora ci mettiamo a fare gli esperimenti


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

*UFFICIALI*

*JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.

MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


immagino che in fase di possesso sarà 3421 con saele largo sulla linea dei centrocampisti e rebic e brahim dietro leao... vediamo, ho paura del solito dybala


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Forza ragazzi !!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALIJ*
> 
> *JUVE: in attesa*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Bah, speriamo bene.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Non so cosa pensare


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*



Sono estremamente preoccupato. Normalmente quando Pioli decide di esperimentare nelle partite che contano (Saelemaekers terzino contro il Napoli, Meite trequartista contro l'Atalanta) finisce per rovinare le partite.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Formazione senso senso.. il fatto di mettere Tomori terzino poi questo fa capire di che fiducia godono gli altri terzini..


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


A me sembra difesa a tre più o meno. Vediamo.
Tomori in fase offensiva è chiaro non ci sia.
Davanti abbiamo il solito attacco mobile senza punti di riferimento, cosa che penso metterà in grande difficoltà la loro difesa quando andremo in ripartenza, se lo facciamo con la solita qualità recente.

Noi abbiamo più qualità, più certezze e anche più equilibrio. Loro hanno molta esperienza e qualche individualità che potrebbe deciderlo partita se commettiamo errori.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Bene! I soliti esperimenti proprio contro di loro..
Pioli la puoi anche indovinare..
Però che diavolo ! Il più forte lo togli dal centro!
Kalulu fa così pena ? Kalulu tomori kjaer e Theo ed ero tranquillo


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Difesa a 3, sostanzialmente. A parte che queste mezze sperimentazioni sono pericolosissime, a me queste disposizioni tattiche asimmetriche fanno ribrezzo e creano una confusione masochistica che fatico a comprendere.

Copertissimi a destra, i problemi arriveranno a sinistra dove il futuro bianconero Romagnoli con la sua lentezza letargica lascerà buchi per Cuadrado e Dybala. Partita già inCuadrada in un certo modo.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Tomori terzino è come dire "ho paura, non mi fido". Poi alla fine Tomori è fortissimo e quindi va bene.
Il messaggio alla hapra però è quello.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Chissà come l'ha preparata Pioli.
Ci credo poco alla difesa a tre.
Forse vuole blindare le fasce, in mezzo ci fanno il solletico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2021)

Raga ma quale Tomori terzino, eddai.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Ma cos'é questa cosa? No, no e no. Ma Kaulu é stato clamorasamente bocciato? Non si poteva mandare in prestito piùttosto che tenercelo in panchina anche in emergenza? Boh, vero che lo faceva Calabria sostanzialmente, ma Davide permetteva comunque delle sgroppate, e Tomori coi piedi é quanto più diverso si puo' chiedere.


----------



## darden (19 Settembre 2021)

Giochiamo con il 3-5-2 palese, tante volte l'abbiamo fatto con Calabria bloccato o kessie che scende sulla difesa. Già in un finale di qualche partita l'avevamo provata... L'importante è il piglio con cui entrano senza paura e timore di quello stadietto e con il sangue agli occhi


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Romagnoli contro la Juve non avrei mai voluto vederlo in campo. Speriamo abbia bevuto ottanta Red Bull e non si addormenti sulle zolle.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma cos'é questa cosa? No, no e no. Ma Kaulu é stato clamorasamente bocciato? Non si poteva mandare in prestito piùttosto che tenercelo in panchina anche in emergenza? Boh, vero che lo faceva Calabria sostanzialmente, ma Davide permetteva comunque delle sgroppate, e Tomori coi piedi é quanto più diverso si puo' chiedere.


Ti ricordi Stam terzino, come crossava bene? Tomori non ha certo un piede peggiore di Calabria. Contro il Liverpool ci ha fatto da playmaker.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Anche alla luce dei risultati delle romane un pareggio andrebbe benissimo, ma ho paura che i gobbi debbano vincere proprio questa sera per rilanciarsi...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2021)

Preoccupatissimo per Dazn.
Preoccupatissimo.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Giochiamo con il 3-5-2 palese, tante volte l'abbiamo fatto con Calabria bloccato o kessie che scende sulla difesa. Già in un finale di qualche partita l'avevamo provata... L'importante è il piglio con cui entrano senza paura e timore di quello stadietto e con il sangue agli occhi


3-5-2? Passi per Rebic-Diaz davanti, che pure inteso cosi non l'ho vista ancora, ma 5 a centrocampo non lo abbiamo mai assolutamente avuti, e neanhe ne abbiamo le caratteristiche con Tonali, Kessie, Leao, Theo e Saele.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni da Sky: Tomori a destra.*
> 
> *JUVE (4-4-2): Szczesny; Danilo, De Ligt, Bonucci, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


Insomma giochiamo a tre dietro... Non mi pare la partita ideale per fare esperimenti.... Speriamo in bene.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi Stam terzino, come crossava bene? Tomori non ha certo un piede peggiore di Calabria. Contro il Liverpool ci ha fatto da playmaker.


Beh, era obbligato a fare da playmaker, ma non se l'é cavata proprio bene... Vedremo


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Settembre 2021)

Preferisco tomori terzino a quel mezzo giocatore di florenzi ..
Anche se perdiamo velocita al centro ..
Battiamo i corrotti questo è quello che conta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Preferisco tomori terzino a quel mezzo giocatore di florenzi ..
> Anche se perdiamo velocita al centro ..
> Battiamo i corrotti questo è quello che conta



Io invece avrei rischiato con Florenzi,ma con il muro centrale Kjaer-Tomori.

Tomori non potrà "violentare" (passatemi il termine) l'attaccante juventino e questo creerà più di qualche problema...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Giochiamo con il 3-5-2 palese, tante volte l'abbiamo fatto con Calabria bloccato o kessie che scende sulla difesa. Già in un finale di qualche partita l'avevamo provata... L'importante è il piglio con cui entrano senza paura e timore di quello stadietto e con il sangue agli occhi


Dopo Anfield..


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> non se l'é cavata proprio bene...


Lo sapevo che avresti risposto così


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Preoccupatissimo per Dazn.
> Preoccupatissimo.


Pazzo oggi è andato una m.
Si è sbloccato solo gli ultimi 20' delle partite delle 18.
Parlo della smart TV.


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pazzo oggi è andato una m.
> Si è sbloccato solo gli ultimi 20' delle partite delle 18.
> Parlo della smart TV.


Io quelle delle 18 le ho viste benissimo


----------



## kipstar (19 Settembre 2021)

juve che gioca con 433 in realtà in fase offensiva, e 451 in fase difensiva. Probabile che cercheranno di replicare la partita di udine con quadrado e dibala che entrano dentro il campo.

mi scoccia un sacco che non ci sia jirù.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io quelle delle 18 le ho viste benissimo


A me l'app oggi ha dato grossi problemi. 
Praticamente sulla smart TV era impossibile vedere le partite. 
Problemi tecnici. 

Credo abbiano fatto qualche aggiornamento o qualcosa di simile. 

Si è sbloccato negli ultimi 20' di Roma e Lazio. 
Per ora va bene ma ho il cellulare pronto e il canale radio pronto su sky.
Povero me.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .


dopo le dichiarazioni di Raglia se lo meritava proprio il posto da titolare Romagnoli. speriamo non faccia danni


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Dai dai dai!

E' dura per tante ragioni ma proviamoci

*Forza Milan!*


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Dai dai dai!
> 
> E' dura per tante ragioni ma proviamoci
> 
> *Forza Milan!*


.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *JUVE: (4-4-2) **Szczesny; Danilo, Bonucci, Chiellini, Alex Sandro; Cuadrado, Bentancur, Locatelli, Rabiot; Dybala, Morata.
> 
> MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Tomori, Romagnoli Kjaer, T.Hernandez; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Diaz, Leao; Rebic*


voglio sperare a questo punto che sia una difesa a 3.
già sarebbe vergognoso così, figurarsi poi se giocano a 4 con TOMORI decentrato.
presentarsi alla partita più importante dell'anno con un roito di formazione simile mi manda in bestia, con un modulo mai provato in partite ufficiali.

tomori, il miglior difensore del campionato.
come mettere ronaldo in porta.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Guidolin mi da sempre l'idea di tifare contro il Milan


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che gusto c'è a non dare il vantaggio romagnoli ai padroncini?
> 
> mi sento che stasera non la finiamo in 11, vediamo di non farci buttar fuori una punta che già siam messi da schifo.


L'espulsione di Rebic neanche quotata,vedrai.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Settembre 2021)

Forza Milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Guidolin mi da sempre l'idea di tifare contro il Milan


Anche a me, per quello tolgo l'audio.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Forza ragazzi! Facciamoli neri!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Settembre 2021)

Dai ragazzi!!!


----------



## David Drills (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma basta Guidolin in telecronaca, basta!!!


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Occhio a Quadrato e al messi dei poveri.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Dobbiamo vincere per spedire questi gobbi nei loro tombini a Galleggiare con IT


----------



## sacchino (19 Settembre 2021)

Mannaggia alla Salernitana se ieri vinceva oggi avremmo giocato con l'ultima in classifica......che poi noi di solito perdiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

comunque date le assenze il 3-5-2 ha un senso, altrimenti non abbiamo cambi da nessuna parte.
così non abbiamo cambi solo per i 3 davanti almeno.

LEAO, questa è la tua occasione per entrare nelle mie grazie.
ti prego di non buttarla per favore.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Montolivo commento tecnico a bordo campo da leccarsi i baffi. Chissà come gufa.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Vedremo subito l'indirizzo che darà l'arbitro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

donnarumma titolare col lione......


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Tensione


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Brahim ispirato


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Daje Diaz!


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Daiiiiii!!!


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

bravo Leao


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Locatelli era da ammonizione qui, nonostante il vantaggio.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Bravo Leao e Diaz ... male Romagnoli che regala palloni


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Assurdo.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Ed ecco qua, già sotto pd


----------



## ARKANA (19 Settembre 2021)

Che polli


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

E ti pareva. Già finita

Sto cesso ci segna sempre


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Gol da polli come non se ne vedevano da anni


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

maledetti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Non ho parole, inguardabile

Theo un folle


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Finita.. giocatori scemi che abbiamo


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2021)

Non ci credo


----------



## Kayl (19 Settembre 2021)

Hernandez che diavolo la passi con la nuca!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

E questo cesso sempre con noi fa il fenomeno


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Maledetto Pioli preparata benissimo con sti contropiedi


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

perchè dobbiamo fare sempre questa fine


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Non si può prendere gol su angolo così, che schifo.


----------



## ARKANA (19 Settembre 2021)

Salamella si è fatto superare manco giocasse nella squadra della parrocchia


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

L'unica cosa da non fare era prendere gol subito. Ci siamo riusciti da calcio d'angolo a nostro favore. Incredibile.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Che sia maledetto sto cesso che fa il fenomeno sempre e solo contro di noi


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Un gol imbarazzante da prendere, schieramento da dilettanti


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2021)

Già sotto dopo nemmeno 5 minuti... Speravo che almeno durassero di più


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Theo ogni tanto mi fa pensare che nel suo cervello c'e solo aria.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Fuori le palle adesso


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Il solito Theo che contro le big floppa


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

La vaccata.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Prendere gol con angolo a favore.. robe da terza categoria


----------



## Bataille (19 Settembre 2021)

Prendere gol da questo encefalitico è la cosa più umiliante possa capitare. Vado a lavarmi gli occhi con l'acido muriatico.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2021)

Come volevasi dimostrare. Allegri ce la incarta e Morata in queste partite segna sempre.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Già sotto dopo nemmeno 5 minuti... Speravo che almeno durassero di più



Disattenzioni incredibili.
Contro il Liverpool gol subito in meno di 10 minuti nel primo tempo, in meno di 6 minuti nel secondo tempo ed ora nei primi 5 minuti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Diaz vuole strafare stasera


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prendere gol con angolo a favore.. robe da terza categoria


ma è una cosa che succede da anni, come è possibile


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prendere gol con angolo a favore.. robe da terza categoria


Robe da chi sa che stasera deve farsi da parte.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2021)

Partita identica della Juve contro il Napoli
Vediamo se la riprendiamo


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Questi ci fanno l'imbarcata ogg. Matemtico


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare. Allegri ce la incarta e Morata in queste partite segna sempre.


Ma cosa ha incartato? Contropiede che più brutto non si puo', io questa mania di Allegri non l'ho mai capita...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Prendete i 60 milioni che vi vogliono dare e vendete Theo. Un giocatore di Serie A non può fare ste porcate, e non è la prima volta


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ecco cosa significa non mettete tomori centrale.
Tomori a morata lo andava a riprendere complimenti a Pioli


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Robe da chi sa che stasera deve farsi da parte.


a sto punto ti credo pure io, formazione strana, 100 infortuni, disattenzioni. Non posso credere che siamo così scarsi


----------



## Stylox10 (19 Settembre 2021)

abbiamo preso un gol da veri polli, per fortuna è ancora lunga.
Crediamoci!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Questi allenatori che vogliono fare Guardiola mi fanno venire il nervoso. Metti tomori e Kajer in mezzo ed un terzino di ruolo che sostituisca Calabria.. invece dobbiamo sperimentare per forza


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a sto punto ti credo pure io, formazione strana, 100 infortuni, disattenzioni. Non posso credere che siamo così scarsi


Tu ci credi ora dopo aver visto formazione e atteggiamento sul gol,io lo sostengo da giorni.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2021)

Maigan non perfetto rifà lo stesso errore di Liverpool


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Questi sono delle seghe dai. La loro speranza era fare il golletto schifoso all'inizio e poi chiudersi 11 in area. Fanni ridere. Polli noi a concederglielo


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha incartato? Contropiede che più brutto non si puo', io questa mania di Allegri non l'ho mai capita...


E' quanto di più lontano dal mio concetto di allenatore ideale, ma è abbastanza per portare a scuola Pioli e gran parte degli allenatori di serie A. La partita è già scritta. Ora piazzano il pullman e nella ripresa faranno il secondo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Maigan non perfetto rifà lo stesso errore di Liverpool


Uno contro uno, ha fatto quello che ha potuto dai...


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

DAZN inizia a bloccarsi...


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' quanto di più lontano dal mio concetto di allenatore ideale, ma è abbastanza per portare a scuola Pioli e gran parte degli allenatori di serie A. La partita è già scritta. Ora piazzano il pullman e nella ripresa faranno il secondo.


Sisi, é quello che ha cercato di fare nelle prime 3 partite, peccato gli sia andata male 

Ma il pullman funziona ancora?


----------



## ARKANA (19 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Prendete i 60 milioni che vi vogliono dare e vendete Theo. Un giocatore di Serie A non può fare ste porcate, e non è la prima volta


Va beh non esageriamo, se mettiamo su una bilancia le cose buone che ha fatto con gli errori non c'è proprio dubbio da che parte penda l'ago, detto ciò ovvio che ha fatto una ******* colossale che a sti livelli doveva risparmiarsi


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Hernandez non può fare questi errori, lo sai che ti esponi al contropiede se sbagli. Inconcepibile, si faccia perdonare con qualche strappo dei suoi. 
Stiamo facendo defecare.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

DAZN maledetto!


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma che diavolo stiamo combinando?


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Quando credi di avere troppe certezze ..giochi con sufficienza e sbagli
Speriamo di recuperare questa partita , peggior inizio possibile


----------



## Igniorante (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ha incartato? Contropiede che più brutto non si puo', io questa mania di Allegri non l'ho mai capita...


Allenatore stracesso, con quella squadra e zero competizione anche mia nonna avrebbe vinto gli scudetti, e forse pure la Champions


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Se prendi un gol così c'è poco da fare vuol dire che non hai la testa


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Questa di 3 difensori centrali di ruolo é una porcheria vera e propria. Che snaturamento...


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Non ci siamo ancora ripresi dal gol.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Pioli - come previsto - ha sbagliato tremendamente ad esperimentare con Tomori largo a destra e centrali la coppia della lumacche.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Va beh non esageriamo, se mettiamo su una bilancia le cose buone che ha fatto con gli errori non c'è proprio dubbio da che parte penda l'ago, detto ciò ovvio che ha fatto una ******* colossale che a sti livelli doveva risparmiarsi


Sta cosa ci costa gli ennesimi 3 punti contro sti schifosi proprio nell'anno in cui eravamo più forti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

In ogni caso è praticamente una difesa a 3


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sisi, é quello che ha cercato di fare nelle prime 3 partite, peccato gli sia andata male
> 
> Ma il pullman funziona ancora?


Contro di noi ho paura di sì, a giudicare da quel che sto vedendo.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Romagnoli sveglia!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Che palle sto ROmangoli


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

finita già... quelli della juve sono tutti in difesa per ripartire in contropiede. siamo riusciti a fargli fare l'unica cosa che non dovevamo fargli fare... gol nei primi minuti in contropiede.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Prepariamoci a tanta melina


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Palla persa di Romagnoli a centrocampo. Ma dopo quelle dichiarazioni di Raiola questo doveva proprio giocare e bisognava stravolgere la squadra per lui? Sono senza parole.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Non ci entreremo mai nella loro area


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Era meglio Florenzi terino e tomori centrale almeno continuavamo con il nostro sistema. ma questi bisogna fare Guardiola altrimenti non si è contenti


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Va beh non esageriamo, se mettiamo su una bilancia le cose buone che ha fatto con gli errori non c'è proprio dubbio da che parte penda l'ago, detto ciò ovvio che ha fatto una ******* colossale che a sti livelli doveva risparmiarsi


Le cose buone che fa non sono mai contro le big,o forse ricordo male io.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma che diavolo stiamo combinando?

Non ci siamo proprio


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Gli abbiamo regalato un gol da oratorio e adesso possono parcheggiare il bus, con noi che non possiamo nemmeno alzare la palla senza centravanti, per poi ripartire in contropiede contro due centrali abbastanza lenti, con Tomori relegato sulla fascia. 
Non poteva mettersi peggio.


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> finita già... quelli della juve sono tutti in difesa per ripartire in contropiede. siamo riusciti a fargli fare l'unica cosa che non dovevamo fargli fare... gol nei primi minuti in contropiede.


Grazie a Pioli per averla preparata bene.
Ormai voglio bene a Pioli per avermi fatto ricredere ma se vogliamo alzare l'asticella ci serve qualcun altro purtroppo (ovviamente non parlo di esonero ma in ottica futura)


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma che diavolo stiamo combinando?


Quello che dovevano,purtroppo.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma sta giocando il Milan del 2015?


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Sveglia per Dio!


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Raggiante Guidolin


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Rigore scampato su Rebic.
Ci stanno assediando.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Siamo in bambola competa. Non funziona letteralmente niente al momento.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Bravo Mike


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

imbarcata sicuro


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Raggiante Guidolin


Insopportabile da commentatore.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Questi erano morti e sepolti. Li stiamo resuscitando, come previsto da tutti qui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Vedete un po' se dobbiamo far resuscitare questi cadaveri


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Pioli e i suoi esperimenti del kaiser porco cane


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Settembre 2021)

Difesa a 3??
Cosa sta combinando pioli?


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Settembre 2021)

Centrocampo in balia dei corrotti ..kessie e tonali sempre in ritardo


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

Morata con noi si trasforma sempre in fenomeno... poi il resto delle partite uno zombie


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

ma poi sempre noi resuscitiamo i morti


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Vedo che la partita del Liverpool non ha insegnato nulla


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

C’è da togliere Romagnoli il prima possibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Sempre le solite.
Pioli é bravo quando fa le scelte 'logiche', quando invece vuole dimostrare di essere un maestre e decide di far veder il suo zampino toppa sempre.
- Saelemaekers terzino contro il Napoli
- Meite trequartista contro l'Atalanta

Ed oggi la scelta Romagnoli con Tomori spostato a destra. Follia. 
Aggiungiamo una lista d'infortunati infinita e il disastro é completo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Romagnoli sta palesemente giocando già per la sua prossima squadra


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Centrocampo in balia dei corrotti ..kessie e tonali sempre in ritardo


Ma non sta funzionando nulla. Tomori a destra non sa che fare, rebic non ha toccato un pallone.

Niente, siamo in bambola totale.


----------



## ilPresidente (19 Settembre 2021)

La squadra non accompagna kl gioco significa che sono più preoccupati della posizione in campo che altro 

tolga romagnoli e metta Kalulu


----------



## neversayconte (19 Settembre 2021)

pioli non ti sopporto.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahah Romagnoli


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia Romagnoli


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Fuori sto cesso di capitano per favore


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Centrocampo in balia dei corrotti ..kessie e tonali sempre in ritardo


E kessie ancora lo vedi quanto ti farà smadonnare quest'anno.


----------



## sottoli (19 Settembre 2021)

Che schifo di formazione


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

romagnoli inguardabile


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Romagnoli butta nel cesso un'azione interessante, atto primo


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Ci sono 90 metri di campo tra Kjaer e Rebic

Come si fa?


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

Ci fosse Gattuso direbbe che abbiamo una talpa nello spogliatoio..


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

Grazie Pioli per Romagnoli in campo contro la Juve... aveva fatto bene fino ad oggi e con la Juve vuole fare il fenomeno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Theo e Romagnoli osceni


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Kjaer che giocatore...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Guidolin tra poco se lo mena in diretta, pare sessualmente eccitato da ciò che sta vedendo.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma come si fa a far giocare questo cesso di Romagnoli? 
Oltre ad essere scarso è pure già altrove con la testa... Che porcheria di Pioli... In difesa ha fatto un danno enorme


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi erano morti e sepolti. Li stiamo resuscitando, come previsto da tutti qui.


Ma si sapeva che finiva così, dai. Ci siamo ammazzati a Liverpool e questi si sono fatti una passeggiata in Svezia, siamo senza attacco, questi figurati se restano a 1 punto.. è tutto abbastanza evidente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Grazie Pioli per Romagnoli in campo contro la Juve... avevi fatto bene fino ad oggi e con la Juve vuole fare il fenomeno


La replica di 'Romagnoli messo a marcare Lukaku' nel derby con Tomori panchinato.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Sono giovani, l'erroraccio è da mettere in conto. Ma poi c'è una partita intera da giocare.


----------



## ARKANA (19 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Le cose buone che fa non sono mai contro le big,o forse ricordo male io.


Beh l'anno scorso ha fatto il gol del 3-2 alla lazio e senza quella vittoria non saremmo arrivati 2, ha segnato pure contro nel 2-2 al napoli e senza i suoi gol in queste 2 partite saremmo arrivati 5 poi oh se volete accanirvi su uno dei pochi forti che abbiamo in rosa fate pure


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Pioli come sempre nei momenti cruciali si dimostra per quello che è


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

bentancur già graziato due volte.


----------



## neversayconte (19 Settembre 2021)

ci sono un paio di giocatori inguardabili: theo e romagnoli qui sulla sinistra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> bentancur già graziato due volte.


Se non fosse giocatore della Juve questo sarebbe espulso uno partita su due.


----------



## Bataille (19 Settembre 2021)

Bravo Sandro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Kessie si è trasformato in Essien


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Tomori a destra... E vabbè


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Anche Saelemaekers sta sbagliando tutto il possibile.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Sto cesso di Saele...


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Solo Casti può ribaltarla


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Quanti errori!! Qui non ci sono i ritmi infernali di Anfield, tranne 3 o 4 giocatori stann facendo tutti male.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma cosa fischia sto maiale?


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Tomori da la sensazione di essere completamente sprecato lì, è nella terra di nessuno.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Settembre 2021)

Guardare le partite con Dazn é una tortura


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Mah, sto Salamelecco...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tomori da la sensazione di essere completamente sprecato lì, è nella terra di nessuno.



Vai a capire il senso di sta scelta. Ste cose mi fanno impazzire.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Saelemakers


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo regalato mezz ora a questi così. Sono delle seghe atomiche


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Non ho proprio idea di come possiamo segnare. Terribile regalare un gol così presto


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Un'altra imbucata? Ma come si fa??!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Che rischio, Tomori provvidenziale


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vai a capire il senso di sta scelta. Ste cose mi fanno impazzire.


L'unica spiegazione è che Florenzi fin qui ha fatto schifo e Pioli non voleva renderlo l'anello debole...


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

angolo inventato


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vai a capire il senso di sta scelta. Ste cose mi fanno impazzire.


L'unica è che Florenzi è in condizioni pietose... 
Miracolo di Fik intanto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Pioli, SVEGLIA. Sta difesa esperimentale é un danno costante


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi,calmatevi e fate un respiro,era tutto previsto,la serie A per ovvi motivi deve avere la juve in lotta al vertice e il sistema,di cui tutti fanno parte,anche noi purtroppo dato che ci stiamo scansando, ha deciso che da stasera ci sarà la risalita,io lo dico da giorni che tutti gli assenti erano un non voler rischiare gli acciaccati in una partita in cui ci dovevamo scansare e l'atteggiamento della squadra mi sta dando purtroppo ragione,ovvio,anche loro pensano che dato che si deve perdere é inutile affannarsi.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

torniamo alle origini per cortesia? 30 minuti buttati nel cesso


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

No kjear...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Che sfiga però arrivare a questa partita senza ne Ibra ne Giroud


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Olè, rotto anche Kjaer


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2021)

Pure Kjaer non posso crederci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Evvai, altro infortunio


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Ed ecco un bel infortunio, ci voleva!


----------



## Baba (19 Settembre 2021)

E vaaai un altro rotto hahahaga


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Rotto pure Kjaer

Non ci facciamo mancare niente


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Mi raccomando, rinnovo immediato per tutto lo staff dei preparatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

ha stata sfiga cit


----------



## Baba (19 Settembre 2021)

La squadra piu rotta del mondo


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Tognaccini starà sorridendo sul divano.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Fuori il danese dentro Kalulu. Pioli sparati.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Pioli non faccia cavolate, dentro Florenzi o kalulu ma Tomori torni CENTRALE


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2021)

Adesso capite perché doveva riposare Kjaer?!?!
È fatto di carta pesta


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

E si è rotto Kjaer... mamma mia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

Questa è la risposta a quelli che criticavano una sua eventuale panchina


----------



## UDG (19 Settembre 2021)

Che giochiamo a fare?


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Strano, un altro infortunio. Non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Kalulu?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2021)

inguardabili. 

ma poi cosa siamo, un ospizio ? mabbastaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Walker (19 Settembre 2021)

Sto bestemmiando in maniera devastante


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Almeno Tomori adesso è al centro...


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma che roba è? Ma dai


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

ahahah ovviamente entra uno ingessato


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Peccato, gli staamo togliendo il pallone e si erano schiacciati paurosamente dietro. Ormai attaccavano solo di ripartenza. Speriamo di riprendere lo stesso assetto...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Perdete contro ste seghe mi farebbe veramente perdere la testa


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Poi assumiamo pure il professorone che deve prevenire gli infortuni,ma quanto siamo ridicoli in certe cose?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Siamo a quota 8 infortuni stagionali! 8! Alla quinta presenza stagionale.
Ibra(2x), Giroud, Bakayoko, Kessié, Krunic, Calabria, Kjaer!
Oltre a Pellegri e Messias non in condizione e vari acciacati (Tonali, Tomori)


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Questa ruba non è nulla di che.. il campionato penso che lo vincerà l'Inter.. non siamo ancora da campionato noi lasciamo stare.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

Allegri ha portato a scuola Pioli comunque


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

dybala di m... mai una partita cosi. sempre contro di noi.


----------



## sion (19 Settembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha portato a scuola Pioli comunque


Minkia ma sempre sta roba oh.. Invece quando ha perso con l Empoli chi ha portato a scuola? Siete convinti con sto Allegri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha portato a scuola Pioli comunque



E' pioli che si porta a spasso da solo.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa ruba non è nulla di che.. il campionato penso che lo vincerà l'Inter.. non siamo ancora da campionato noi lasciamo stare.


Dovresti saperlo che necessitiamo di 5 partecipazioni alla champions e dello stadio per presentarci da favoriti.


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Saele un dramma stasera


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Il belga è un danno oltre ogni misura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Dybala come al solito contro di noi diventa davvero Messi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

sion ha scritto:


> Minkia ma sempre sta roba oh.. Invece quando ha perso con l Empoli chi ha portato a scuola? Siete convinti con sto Allegri



Basta guardare come stiamo sembrando la banda del buco non ci vuole molro


----------



## jacky (19 Settembre 2021)

se Allegri pareggia sta partite è a 2 punti in 4 gare 
E il Milan a 10
Si parla alla fine


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ora ci manca solo che si rompa Pioli.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Guidolin avvolto dal piacere


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Noi nessun tiro in porta


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha portato a scuola Pioli comunque


Un allenatore che fa esperimenti in casa della Juve e cosi svantaggia il top player difensivo si porta a scuola da solo, non ci vuole Allegri per farlo...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Il goal a freddo sta permettendo ai gobbi di fare la partita ideale maledetti.


----------



## eldero (19 Settembre 2021)

In ogni caso fin qui partita equilibrata decisa da un errore. La cosa prevalente è che pure stanchi e con assenze pesanti siamo in campo e ce la giochiamo contro la miglior rosa della serie A


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Noooo Sandro!


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma perché non tira di prima Ante?!?


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Rebic ha perso l'attimo. Grave errore.


----------



## eldero (19 Settembre 2021)

Possiamo dire la nostra fino alla fine. Io ci credo


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Bravo Kalulu


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il goal a freddo sta permettendo ai gobbi di fare la partita ideale maledetti.


Vedrai che 70 minuti cosi non li reggono.


----------



## Kayl (19 Settembre 2021)

Rebic si è girato dalla parte opposta, se stoppava di destro poteva girarsi e tirare di sinistro. E volete finirla coi cross alti?????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Quanti cross abbiamo messo perfettamente nelle mani del polacco?


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Lì davanti gli facciamo davvero il solletico


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Questa è la risposta a quelli che criticavano una sua eventuale panchina


si il problema è che anche se ha giocato kjaer ha giocato anche romagnoli, ossia il peggio che si poteva fare.

ovviamente il centrale da me invocato in estate era "completamente inutile".......

si vede...........


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Il calcio è semplice dice Allegri 
Non fare i regali sui corner per esempio


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Che faccia di m sto mocho vileda


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Stiamo sbagliando tutti i tempi e mannaggia se sarebbe servito un Ibra o un Giroud oggi...


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Leao solito assente ingiustificato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Loro ormai hanno messo il pullman. Bisogna trovare il goal in qualsiasi modo, altrimenti giocheranno così tutta la partita. A noi manca il centravanti per segnare senza spazio


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Lì davanti gli facciamo davvero il solletico


Nel secondo tempo entra... Pellegri


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo entra... Pellegri



La juventus se la fa nelle mutande vedendo Pellegri.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Vedrai che 70 minuti cosi non li reggono.


Noi stiamo facendo la nostra partita. Non è facile perché loro dietro chiusi così sono forti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2021)

Figuriamoci se glielo davamo noi il colpo di grazia a questi...


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia proprio 0 stasera. Ancora non ho capito il senso di mettere i 3 centrali.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Bah praticamente finita se non fanno cavolate loro.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Che schifo di partita. Theo e il Guardiola dei poveri l'hanno regalata ai Gobbi. Unica nota positiva è che siamo sotto solo di un gol. In qualche modo rocambolesco si potrebbe pure pareggiarla.


----------



## sottoli (19 Settembre 2021)

Squadra chiusa puoi fare due cose, cross in area o tiro da fuori
Non abbiamo il centravanti e non abbiamo tiratori
Quanto manca chalanoglu


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

Juve nulla di che comunque


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Noi stiamo facendo la nostra partita. Non è facile perché loro dietro chiusi così sono forti.


E ovviamente avrebbe fatto comodo l'ariete che non c'è.. Assurdo ogni anno presentarsi qui con montagne di defezioni..


----------



## Kaw (19 Settembre 2021)

Troppo difficile senza attaccante, siamo l'unica squadra al mondo che praticamente gioca senza punta da un anno.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2021)

La differenza tra le due squadre la fanno gli allenatori. Pioli umiliato, ma i valori sono questi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Partita che non poteva in nessun modo mettersi peggio di così (forse solo con un infortunio a Mike....). 
Adesso è quasi impossibile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mamma mia proprio 0 stasera. Ancora non ho capito il senso di mettere i 3 centrali.


Mettere in confusione la squadra. Scelta geniale.

Come scritto da parte di un altro utente: Oggi era importantissimo avere Ibra o Giroud, una punta in grado di giocare contro Chiellini e Bonucci, invece abbiamo il solo Rebic che puo fare poco contro quei due quando sono schierati e difendono bassi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo preso un gol da polli.


----------



## ElDiablo (19 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Nel secondo tempo entra... Pellegri


Io l'ho titolare al fanta


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Che schifo di partita. Theo e il Guardiola dei poveri l'hanno regalata ai Gobbi. Unica nota positiva è che siamo sotto solo di un gol. In qualche modo rocambolesco si potrebbe pure pareggiarla.


È più probabile che entri Chiesa a fare il secondo


----------



## sottoli (19 Settembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso un gol da polli.


Ancora dai tempi di Gattuso i nostri calci d'angolo sono le migliori occasioni per gli avversari


----------



## neversayconte (19 Settembre 2021)

sono ottimista. La juve non va a mille all'ora si può tenere il pari. Basta non fare errori di concentrazione. ah già.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Comunque la juve che fa paura non esiste più. È una buona squadra che se la gioca con le altre. Forse è ancor più deludente questo risultato, visto ciò che potremmo fare giocando come contro la Lazio.


----------



## davidelynch (19 Settembre 2021)

Loro scandalosi se non ci fossimo fatti praticamente gol da soli stavamo 0-0. Insopportabile e pietosa la vicenda infortuni qualcuno prima o poi dovrà rendere conto di questa situazione.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2021)

da quel poco che sono riuscita a vedere (andava tutto a scatti ) abbiamo fatto pietà.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si il problema è che anche se ha giocato kjaer ha giocato anche romagnoli, ossia il peggio che si poteva fare.
> 
> ovviamente il centrale da me invocato in estate era "completamente inutile".......
> 
> si vede...........



Completamente d'accordo


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E ovviamente avrebbe fatto comodo l'ariete che non c'è.. Assurdo ogni anno presentarsi qui con montagne di defezioni..


Si e no. Perché Chiellini si esalta con quel tipo di attaccanti in una situazione simile.

Bisognerebbe essere più rapidi e precisi sulla trequarti dove invece stiamo sbagliando l'impossibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E ovviamente avrebbe fatto comodo l'ariete che non c'è.. Assurdo ogni anno presentarsi qui con montagne di defezioni..


ma no dai son 3 giorni che lo dico ma mi dicono che è tutto normale giocare con rebic centravanti ahahahaha.

PS: non la sto vedendo , ma da quel che leggo complimentoni a pioli per la difesa a 3, proprio un bel modo per far vincere gli avversari ahahaha, e quasi quasi mi aveva pure convinto.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Noi stiamo facendo la nostra partita. Non è facile perché loro dietro chiusi così sono forti.


Sembra di vedere il replay di Napoli-Juve. Che partita oscena stiamo vedendo, veramente l'anticalcio. Provo ribrezzo per questo calcio, e preferisco perdere i prossimi 500 scudetti che vedere la mia squadra vincere cosi, una volta mi é bastato  

Quello che volevo dire e che quando giochi cosi, o rimani concentrato per tutta la partita, o al minmo errore finisce male.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Settembre 2021)

Brutto primo tempo, ma ora che siamo tornati al nostro sistema di gioco possiamo fargli male, basta che abbassino la guardia un pochino e li infiliamo

PS da quanti anni la Giuve non catenacciava così contro di noi?


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2021)

Bentancur oggi pare Iniesta, Morata fa sempre gol a noi e Rebic in mezzo a Chiellini e Bonucci non l'ha strusciata manco per sbaglio.

Hernandez imbarazzante


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> sono ottimista. La juve non va a mille all'ora si può tenere il pari. Basta non fare errori di concentrazione. ah già.


E chi segna? Contro il Napoli se li son fatti da soli


----------



## CrisRs (19 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi, vedo troppo pessimismo generale. Ricordiamoci che noi veniamo da uno scontro ad Anfield con il Liverpool, di mercoledì, in cui sicuramente i nostri hanno dato tutto. Loro vengono da una partita con i dopolavoristi del malmoe, fatta di martedì. Di cosa parliamo? Come sempre a livello di fortuna contro questi mafiosi noi siamo sempre in difetto. Mai una situazione contraria.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Stiamo facendo letteralmente ridere


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

È andata dai, non vedo come si possa ribaltare il risultato. 
Da loro può entrare Chiesa, da noi al massimo Florenzi e Castillejo. 
Persa al 100%


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mettere in confusione la squadra. Scelta geniale.
> 
> Come scritto da parte di un altro utente: Oggi era importantissimo avere Ibra o Giroud, una punta in grado di giocare contro Chiellini e Bonucci, invece abbiamo il solo Rebic che puo fare poco contro quei due quando sono schierati e difendono bassi.


Credo che il senso fosse di sfruttare le palle alte. Secondo me si immaginava di avere tanti angoli e punizioni visto che siamo veloci sulle fasce e bravi nel dribbling. Il problema è che proprio dall'angolo ci siamo fatti imbucare come dei polli.
Mi ha ricordato un gol preso sempre in un Juventus - Milan di una decina di anni fa... Credo nel 2002/2003 o 2003/2004. Fini' anche li 1-0 se non sbaglio.


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Settembre 2021)

Tomori per velocita deve fare il centrale...se non recuperava rabiotta era il 2 a 0 ..
Kessie si faccia un esame di coscienza ..
Pioli sveglia dentro bennaser subito al posto dell'ex presidente ...
Che rabbia perdere cosi...


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Comunque la juve che fa paura non esiste più. È una buona squadra che se la gioca con le altre. Forse è ancor più deludente questo risultato, visto ciò che potremmo fare giocando come contro la Lazio.


Quello che potremmo fare....ma che stasera NON dobbiamo fare.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sembra di vedere il replay di Napoli-Juve. Che partita oscena stiamo vedendo, veramente l'anticalcio. Provo ribrezzo per questo calcio, e preferisco perdere i prossimi 500 scudetti che vedere la mia squadra vincere cosi, una volta mi é bastato
> 
> Quello che volevo dire e che quando giochi cosi, o rimani concentrato per tutta la partita, o al minmo errore finisce male.


Si loro stanno facendo un catenaccio senza vergogna. Ma ci sta per come sono messi.

Noi sulla trequarti siamo in difficoltà, non ne becchiamo una. Una marea di errori di misura e di scelte.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Che figura di M che stiamo facendo.

Non ci stiamo neanche provando a giocare,la catena di sinistra è totalmente assente e questi ci stanno infilando sempre in contropiede.
La cosa esilarante è che se si continua così,regaleremo 3 punti e faremo risorgere anche questi zombie.
La juve più scarsada 10 anni a questa parte...e noi stiamo li a giochicchiare,anzi,a subire


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Hanno sbagliato tutto il possibile iniziando da Pioli 
Ritornare con i piedi per terra e pedalare


----------



## Vinx90 (19 Settembre 2021)

Stasera la conclamazione di un mercato assolutamente FALLIMENTARE, si doveva prendere la punta che garantisse il ricambio ad Ibra e si è preso un 36enne (ovviamente soggetto ad infortuni), serviva un titolare che panchinasse quel mediocre di Saelemakers e ci ritroviamo con un Messias che non si sa che fine abbia fatto, Florenzi non si capisce in che condizioni sia… stiamo giocando contro una Juve pietosa e nonostante ciò stiamo riuscendo nell’impresa di fargli fare bella figura.
ps: anche stasera un Hernandea IMBARAZZANTE, il gol è quasi esclusivamente colpa sua.


----------



## giannigrenoli (19 Settembre 2021)

Rischierei Pellegri


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2021)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Ancora dai tempi di Gattuso i nostri calci d'angolo sono le migliori occasioni per gli avversari


Hai ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Malissimo. In attacco siamo zero, come previsto. La straperderemo continuando così. E meritatamente aggiungerei.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

York ha scritto:


> Comunque la juve che fa paura non esiste più. È una buona squadra che se la gioca con le altre. Forse è ancor più deludente questo risultato, visto ciò che potremmo fare giocando come contro la Lazio.



La lazio è una squadra ancora morta,anche oggi ha pareggiato contro il Cagliari.
Non sarà che forse ci siamo un pò montati la testa ?


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Adesso lo sapete che entra Chiesa e fa il 2-0 sì?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Hernandez a me ha rotto le palle.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

se ce la fa ad alzarsi dalla panchina senza rompersi farei entrare Pellegri , tanto ormai la vedo male


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma come si fa a prendere un gol del genere? Ma soprattutto come si fa a non battere questa juve di morti de sonno?
Soll bestemmie stasera.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

tranquilli la ribaltiamo con i cambi..........

ah, non ne abbiamo? allora speriamo in dio magari. se guarda giù...........


----------



## Stylox10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Loro arrivano sempre primi sul pallone.

quando partono con gli scambi siamo sempre a 2 metri dall’uomo che riceve palla.

Le partita così finiscono solo in un modo.
Siamo molli e loro, avendo un solo punto in campionato, affamati.

Speriamo nel miracolo.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Vinx90 ha scritto:


> Stasera la conclamazione di un mercato assolutamente FALLIMENTARE, si doveva prendere la punta che garantisse il ricambio ad Ibra e si è preso un 36enne (ovviamente soggetto ad infortuni), serviva un titolare che panchinasse quel mediocre di Saelemakers e ci ritroviamo con un Messias che non si sa che fine abbia fatto, Florenzi non si capisce in che condizioni sia… stiamo giocando contro una Juve pietosa e nonostante ciò stiamo riuscendo nell’impresa di fargli fare bella figura.
> ps: anche stasera un Hernandea IMBARAZZANTE, il gol è quasi esclusivamente colpa sua.


La colpa non è di Hernandez ma di Saelemakers che si è fiondato sul portatore di palla (Dybala) lasciando il campo completamente scoperto. Li doveva temporeggiare e al massimo fare fallo dopo quando Dybala era in possesso del pallone.


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2021)

Con questo andazzo non segniamo nemmeno se giochiamo fino a domani. 

Gol preso per l'ennesima leggerezza di Theo, che quando fa ste vaccate vien voglia di toglierlo subito. Puoi prepararla quanto vuoi, ma se poi rovini la partita così non c'è niente da fare.

Mal disposti, comunque. La forza di Theo a sinistra è quella di partire dal basso con la collaborazione dell'esterno alto. Invece parta già alto con Leao che va troppo dentro e alto nel campo, di fatto così ci stiamo limitando da soli. A destra poi rinunciamo totalmente ad attaccare: quando hai un terzino fermo, davanti a lui deve esserci uno che spinge e crea, invece noi schieriamo un corridore/equilibratore. E in mezzo non si passa, sono troppo densi.


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma no dai son 3 giorni che lo dico ma mi dicono che è tutto normale giocare con rebic centravanti ahahahaha.
> 
> PS: non la sto vedendo , ma da quel che leggo complimentoni a pioli per la difesa a 3, proprio un bel modo per far vincere gli avversari ahahaha, e quasi quasi mi aveva pure convinto.


Ma loro hanno segnato in contropiede su una vaccata di theo con la compartecipazione di Kjaer. Poi abbiamo avuto 10 minuti di sbandamento. Dal ventesimo loro si sono messi in 11 in area e giocano sulle riparartenze


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2021)

Comunque mai nella vita che riusciamo a vincerne due di fila contro questi, mai.
Il 2 a 0 di Chiesa manco quotato.
Comunque per lo scudetto dobbiamo mangiarne di pasta asciutta eh, alcuni elementi imbarazzanti fino ad ora


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La colpa non è di Hernandez ma di Saelemakers che si è fiondato sul portatore di palla (Dybala) lasciando il campo completamente scoperto. Li doveva temporeggiare e al massimo fare fallo dopo quando Dybala era in possesso del pallone.


Ma non era Kjer? E Theo comunque ha perso palla con tutta la squadra in attacco.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Settembre 2021)

Incredibile, come si fa a concedere un gol da 70 metri su calcio d'angolo a nostro favore a 11 contro 10. Assurdo!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

Molto male per ora.
Tomori a destra Pioli ce la dovrebbe spiegare.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Gobbi comunque indecenti. Meglio vedere il bis dell'Inter che una vittoria di 'sti cialtroni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

Non siamo una squadra da rimonte, siamo una squadra che quando qualcosa va male la facciamo andare peggio


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gobbi comunque indecenti. Meglio vedere il bis dell'Inter che una vittoria di 'sti cialtroni.


Comunque anche quando siamo più "forti" sulla carta ce le suonano


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque mai nella vita che riusciamo a vincerne due di fila contro questi, mai.
> Il 2 a 0 di Chiesa manco quotato.
> Comunque per lo scudetto dobbiamo mangiarne di pasta asciutta eh, alcuni elementi imbarazzanti fino ad ora


Lo scudetto con mezza squadra in infermeria alla 5° partita. LOL


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque anche quando siamo più "forti" sulla carta ce le suonano


Beh, questa sera stiamo facendo tutto noi.


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Settembre 2021)

Pioli come sempre fa il fenomeno e subiamo.
Hernandez sempre pericoloso in difesa e fortuna che Tonali è in un momento di grazia perché nemmeno kessie è al meglio.
Romagnoli merita la tribuna.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Molto male per ora.
> Tomori a destra Pioli ce la dovrebbe spiegare.


Cosa deve spiegare ?
Questo si mette a giocare al "piccolo Guardiola" sempre nelle partite importanti.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma non era Kjer? E Theo comunque ha perso palla con tutta la squadra in attacco.


No era Saelemakers. Theo aveva fatto un colpo di testa per Kessie, idea giusta, non bene il risultato. Però una volta che si sbaglia il passaggio non si può regalare il campo cosi.


----------



## Kayl (19 Settembre 2021)

Stiamo giocando con UN GIOCATORE su due fasce in totale. Saelemaekers con tutti i suoi limiti è l'unico che si propone, a sinistra Leao inesistente e Theo Hernandez che si gratta, a destra prima Tomori che non spinge per ovvi motivi, l'unica volta che hanno attaccato in due è stato quando Kalulu è entrato e ha messo quella palla perfetta a Rebic! Non l'hanno ancora capito che dobbiamo attaccare sulle fasce con i palloni rasoterra!? Continuano a lanciare palle alte inutilmente.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che figura di M che stiamo facendo.
> 
> Non ci stiamo neanche provando a giocare,la catena di sinistra è totalmente assente e questi ci stanno infilando sempre in contropiede.
> La cosa esilarante è che se si continua così,regaleremo 3 punti e faremo risorgere anche questi zombie.
> La juve più scarsada 10 anni a questa parte...e noi stiamo li a giochicchiare,anzi,a subire


"Non ci stiamo provando neanche a giocare..."Da quanti giorni lo dico che non saremmo nemmeno scesi in campo?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma loro hanno segnato in contropiede su una vaccata di theo con la compartecipazione di Kjaer. Poi abbiamo avuto 10 minuti di sbandamento. Dal ventesimo loro si sono messi in 11 in area e giocano sulle riparartenze


però leggo 1 come tiri in porta.
significa che davanti c'è qualcosa di grande che non va a maggior ragione.
tanto come a liverpool dove ne abbiamo fatti 2 in 90 minuti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cosa deve spiegare ?
> Questo si mette a giocare al "piccolo Guardiola" sempre nelle partite importanti.



Come l'anno scorso con l'Atalanta all'andata


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

Io vorrei capire come ha partorito queste scelte. 
Boh.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Molto male per ora.
> Tomori a destra Pioli ce la dovrebbe spiegare.


E' evidente che anche Florenzi non stia bene, o al massimo è l'unico cambio di Saele che non finisce le partite perché chiaramente dà tanto.
Non volevo rischiare di giocarselo subito magari e cercare di sfruttare le palle alte con i colpi di testa dei tre difensori. Ovviamente dei 3 Tomori è l'unico più veloce che può giocare a destra


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> "Non ci stiamo provando neanche a giocare..."Da quanti giorni lo dico che non saremmo nemmeno scesi in campo?



Siamo in debito di ossigeno per i nostri ritmi a 1000 all'ora


----------



## Kayl (19 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> No era Saelemakers. Theo aveva fatto un colpo di testa per Kessie, idea giusta, non bene il risultato. Però una volta che si sbaglia il passaggio non si può regalare il campo cosi.


Idea giusta un corno, o vai deciso o la butti via in quelle occasioni, lo sanno pure negli esordienti che rischi sempre il contropiede se sbagli la giocata al limite dell'area sui tuoi calci d'angolo, ecco perché spesso i giocatori calciano alla viva al parroco perché meglio buttarla al terzo anello che rischiare il contropiede.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

La cosa ancora più divertente ?
E che oltre a non essere mai al completo contro questi gobbacci,non lo saremo neanche al ritorno per colpa della coppa d'africa !


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> E' evidente che anche Florenzi non stia bene, o al massimo è l'unico cambio di Saele che non finisce le partite perché chiaramente dà tanto.
> Non volevo rischiare di giocarselo subito magari e cercare di sfruttare le palle alte con i colpi di testa dei tre difensori. Ovviamente dei 3 Tomori è l'unico più veloce che può giocare a destra


Si ma se lo metti a destra il più veloce e in mezzo piazzi due lenti...


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque mai nella vita che riusciamo a vincerne due di fila contro questi, mai.
> Il 2 a 0 di Chiesa manco quotato.
> Comunque per lo scudetto dobbiamo mangiarne di pasta asciutta eh, alcuni elementi imbarazzanti fino ad ora


Semplice, i 10 anni di mediocrizzazione ci hanno fatto diventare come il Napoli o la Roma contro questi qua. 2 vittorie ogni 10 partite. Complesso di inferiorità


----------



## David Drills (19 Settembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque anche quando siamo più "forti" sulla carta ce le suonano


Come l'anno scorso a Torino... Ah no


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Gobbi comunque indecenti. Meglio vedere il bis dell'Inter che una vittoria di 'sti cialtroni.


Sempre meglio 10 scudetti dell'Inter che uno di questi vermi.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Guardiola cosa prepara ora?


----------



## R41D3N (19 Settembre 2021)

La partita col Liverpool ci ha distrutto, non abbiamo forze fisiche e mentali, né i cambi, per riprenderla. Si paga subito dazio dopo la champions ma d'altronde la fortuna non ci sorride mai. Vedi il calendario e l'ecatombe di infortuni. Ho bruttissime sensazioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma Theo esattamente quanto palle sanguinose vuole perdere oggi? Altre due in 5 secondi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Se ci fosse stato Calabria,che di solito nei corner è lui l'ultimo uomo,quel goal non sarebbe mai arrivato.
Probabilmente non ci sarebbe stata neanche la ripartenza.

Ma l'errore è di Saele


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Semplice, i 10 anni di mediocrizzazione ci hanno fatto diventare come il Napoli o la Roma contro questi qua. 2 vittorie ogni 10 partite. Complesso di inferiorità


Una nuova succursale diciamo,dato che ci eravamo pure accodati a loro con la superlega per reggergli il gioco e a noi sarebbero toccate le briciole per i passeri,da stasera io personalmente metto il Milan al pari di judinese,atalanta,genoa,scansuolo.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Guardalo sto infame di Morata, guardalo, indemionato l'infame


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2021)

Grande Sandro


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

E se si rompe Tonali l'abbiamo fatta completa.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma Theo esattamente quanto palle sanguinose vuole perdere oggi? Altre due in 5 secondi


Prossima partita lo facciamo giocare direttamente con la maglia dei Gobbi che facciamo prima...


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

ecco che si scalda il mattatore


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> La partita col Liverpool ci ha distrutto, non abbiamo forze fisiche e mentali, né i cambi, per riprenderla. Si paga subito dazio dopo la champions ma d'altronde la fortuna non ci sorride mai. Vedi il calendario e l'ecatombe di infortuni. Ho bruttissime sensazioni.


E pensa che c'è chi vorrebbe continuare in Europa League da dicembre in poi.


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

Ragazzi ma perché io sono ancora al 25esimo????


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Stiamo perdendo contro una juve non irresistibile questo dovrebbe far riflettere altro che proclami 
Tralasciando il singolo errore , non stiamo creando nulla ne gioco ne occasioni , siamo sterili


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Rebic in terra due ore per niente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Rebic che fa finta d'essere infortunato in area mentre noi attacchiamo quanto ignorante é?


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Che noia... bravo Allegri, ottimo pot per il calcio Italiano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Basta palle in mezzo, non ci sono saltatori in area diamine


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma un'azione pericolosa riusciamo a farla?


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

Non riesco a guardarla e noto che in dieci pagine nessuno ha nominato Leao. Ma sta giocando?


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

gol paquetà contro il psg.

donnarumma infilato sul suo palo. 

ahahhaahahhahahah.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Settembre 2021)

Ho sempre stimato Guidolin, ma non riconoscere che la nostra formazione è molto rimaneggiata e che noi abbiamo giocato contro un flipper inglese impazzito sembra degno di alcuni trolloni di questo forum.
Il per alcuni "scarsissimo" Pioli, con queste poche scelte in mezzo a troppe non-scelte perché forzate, forse tentava di giocare a specchio? Variare qualcosa per non consegnarsi all'avversario? (che poteva solo crescere).
Se si deve commentare per partito preso...


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Attenzione ai contropiedi della Juve


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Vada come vada: Ma in quale universo un giocatore come Kessié puo pretendere oltre i 8 milioni netti?


----------



## sacchino (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> gol paquetà contro il psg.
> 
> donnarumma infilato sul suo palo.
> 
> ahahhaahahhahahah.


Il palo non è suo è di Raiola.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Saelecesso non può fare il titolare in una squadra che vuole tornare al vertice dai.. buona riserva ma prendere l'esterno il prossimo anno


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

basta cross in mezzo BASTA


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Niang...


----------



## Baba (19 Settembre 2021)

Ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Grande Leao, pippa cosmica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Giocata inspiegabile di Leao, proprio non capisco il senso di questo cross.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Stiamo perdendo contro una juve non irresistibile questo dovrebbe far riflettere altro che proclami
> Tralasciando il singolo errore , non stiamo creando nulla ne gioco ne occasioni , siamo sterili


Ecco,fatti qualche domanda,come dovrebbero farsele quelli che mi hanno deriso in questi giorni quando scrivevo che ci saremmo SCANSATI,e l'atteggiamento in campo non lascia spazio a dubbi.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Che giocatori osceni di cervello che abbiamo.. alla fine loro ci stanno regalando tante praterie


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Continuano a crossare quando non abbiamo una punta. Ma come vogliono fare gol?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Partita congelata


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Troppi errori tecnici sulla trequarti


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Grazie Hernandez per questo gran tiro dopo la gran giocata del primo tempo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Theo sta notte si é trombato fuori il proprio cervello? Scelte di gioco di ignoranza rara. Ma non é l'unico oggi.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Poi quando vedi un tiro da 40 metri...


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Tranquilli ora entra il figlio di Paolo,Nipote di Cesare.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma stai su


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,fatti qualche domanda,come dovrebbero farsele quelli che mi hanno deriso in questi giorni quando scrivevo che ci saremmo SCANSATI,e l'atteggiamento in campo non lascia spazio a dubbi.


Ma perfavore... smettila con il calcio e mettiti la carta stagonla in testa.


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Vada come vada: Ma in quale universo un giocatore come Kessié puo pretendere oltre i 8 milioni netti?


Fateci l'abitudine,il Kessie che vedremo fino a giugno sarà questo se non peggiore,chi glielo fa fare di rischiare la gamba se andrà via?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Brahim doveva tirare di prima intenzione se voleva combinare qualcosa


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,fatti qualche domanda,come dovrebbero farsele quelli che mi hanno deriso in questi giorni quando scrivevo che ci saremmo SCANSATI,e l'atteggiamento in campo non lascia spazio a dubbi.


Con il dovuto rispetto io mi riferivo ad altro , magari le prime 3 partite (con squadre non di spessore) hanno fin troppo esaltato il Milan , troppe labili certezze ?
Per inciso non credo minimamente alla tua teoria


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Graziato anche Morata, queta era un ammonizione netta (ha impedito l'esecuzione del nostro calcio di punizione)


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ma perfavore... smettila con il calcio e mettiti la carta stagonla in testa.


Ma fammi il caxxo del favore di non citarmi,allocco.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Orco Diaz ha stufato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Diaz sta predicando nel deserto, non ha nessuna compagno con cui duettare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma a Kalulu perché non la danno mai?


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Fateci l'abitudine,il Kessie che vedremo fino a giugno sarà questo se non peggiore,chi glielo fa fare di rischiare la gamba se andrà via?


Deve preservarsi anche per la Coppa d'Africa...


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

Mi dispiace ma Theo contro le grandi non è adatto


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Che poi basterebbe poco. Un minimo di precisione ...


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Mr. 8 milioni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Allora Florenzi sta bene? Mah. Nel tridente non lo vedo proprio, semmai doveva fare il terzino titolare oggi.


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Settembre 2021)

Fuori Kessie menomale.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Orco Diaz ha stufato.


Perché mai? L'unico che sta giocando bene in attacco


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Che poi basterebbe poco. Un minimo di precisione ...


Ma se non abbiano fatto un tiro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Morata è il più grande bidone mai visto


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Morata è il più grande bidone mai visto


Però contro di noi è sempre un fenomeno


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma sparati messi dei poveri


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Giallo a Tonali perché? Maledetto arbitro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Incredibile Doveri! Ammonisce Tonali dopo che Dybala lo ha toccato nel volto! incredibile! Che vergogna.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

che uomo di m dybala


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Che buffoni, noi abbiamo giocato con rebic a terra in area nostra e questi cercano la rissa. Dybala maiale


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma perché giallo a Tonali?


----------



## ARKANA (19 Settembre 2021)

Ahaha ridicolo doveri, ammonisce tonali


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Con il dovuto rispetto io mi riferivo ad altro , magari le prime 3 partite (con squadre non di spessore) hanno fin troppo esaltato il Milan , troppe labili certezze ?
> Per inciso non credo minimamente alla tua teoria


Vedi,almeno tu ammetti che abbiamo giocato contro squadre in difficoltà e non ti sei esaltato oltremodo, alcuni sembravano in preda a chissà cosa dopo le prime giornate,poi però se l'Inter dilaga contro Genoa e Bologna si affrettano subito a dire che le avversarie sono scarse.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2021)

Buffone


----------



## Baba (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma il giallo a Tonali per quale motivo?????


----------



## Milanoide (19 Settembre 2021)

Adoro grugno Tonali


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Ridicola ammonizione a Tonali


----------



## Walker (19 Settembre 2021)

Dybala omino de mierda


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Sto Dybala maiale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Queste scene si vedono solo in Italia e solo con la Juventus. In qualsiasi altro campionato avrebbero espulso Dybala


----------



## eldero (19 Settembre 2021)

Juve comunque orrenda da vedere. Noi malino stasera ma la juve gioca un calcio vecchio


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Settembre 2021)

Che m3rda Dybala se la prende con Tonali che è il più giovane quando è l'arbitro che deve fermare il gioco. 

E l'arbitro cosa fa? Ammonisce anche Tonali!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Locatelli cosa parla sempre in mezzo che è una sega bestiale. Crede di essere Iniesta perché lo ha comprato la Juve più scandalosa degli ultimi 20 anni


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

Dybala era da rosso, il giallo a tonali scandaloso e morata una barzelletta


----------



## Baba (19 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ridicola ammonizione a Tonali


Non h fatto niente e si é preso il giallo hahah


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

ma sto merducci sempre a terra?


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

A Theo hanno preso un po' le misure. Anche lui deve crescere nel suo gioco perché sta diventando prevedibile.


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

La juve è cotta, forza!!!!


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Comunque loro fanno entrare Kean,Chiesa,kulusevski. Noi Maldini junior,ballo, Castillejo. Ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Fallo su Tonali? Nemmeno una replica decente?


Milo ha scritto:


> Dybala era da rosso, il giallo a tonali scandaloso e morata una barzelletta


Una ammonizione per il fallo, seconda ammonizione o rosso diretto per i gesti verso Tonali.
Veramente incredibile.


----------



## UDG (19 Settembre 2021)

Con un attaccante "vero" saremo in vantaggio


----------



## Milanoide (19 Settembre 2021)

Bravo Rafa, ben svegliato. Fai qualcosa di meglio tu che puoi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Continuiamo a mettere cross per Rebic, Diaz e Leao. incredibile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Tutte queste palle in mezzo regolarmente buttate nel cesso


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Cross lunghi e lenti, inutili. Poche idee e sbagliate.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia questi


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Tra l'altro la Juve non sta facendo alcun partitone, siamo noi che facciamo troppo schifo. Con queste prestazioni, Atletico e Porto ci faranno un mazzo tanto.


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma Bonucci si può permettere di fare che czz vuole?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2021)

chiedo perchè la sto vedendo da schifo, tutta a scatti.......ma 1 tiro in porta l'abbiamo fatto ? credo che scezney abbia i guanti immacolati.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

e continuiamo a fare il loro gioco perdendo tempo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Bonucci che se la cava senza ammonizione. Ma in Italia non esiste la sudditanza arbitrale pro Juve, assolutamente no.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> chiedo perchè la sto vedendo da schifo, tutta a scatti.......ma 1 tiro in porta l'abbiamo fatto ? credo che scezney abbia i guanti immacolati.


No.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> chiedo perchè la sto vedendo da schifo, tutta a scatti.......ma 1 tiro in porta l'abbiamo fatto ? credo che scezney abbia i guanti immacolati.


Un tiro da quaranta metri di Tonali, non ricordo altro


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

Oggi non segneremo mai... la punta è fondamentale a calcio purtroppo per noi


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Settembre 2021)

Theo si deve dare una svegliata siamo alla quarta e ci ha già causato un sacco di danni. 
Lo spostassero come ala a centrocampo e finisca di fare il difensore


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Ecco che entra Chiesa per il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma Bonucci si può permettere di fare che czz vuole?


In Serie A: Si.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma a Kalulu perché non la danno mai?


È brutto


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Gol di Chiesa con Theo che si fa fregare, neanche quotato


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

Perdere contro schifucci...


----------



## Rossonero10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Io non riesco a capire una cosa, ma Pellegri non entra ?


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Settembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro la Juve non sta facendo alcun partitone, siamo noi che facciamo troppo schifo. Con queste prestazioni, Atletico e Porto ci faranno un mazzo tanto.


No no,li ci sarà la prestazione,fidati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2021)

Bonucci può fare veramente quello che vuole, neanche un richiamo


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Settembre 2021)

Certo che se giochiamo sempre senza attaccante come si fa a tirare? La Juventus dietro è più solida del Liverpool si sapeva 

Mettesse sto Pellegri o fa fine peggio di Hauge


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

Pellegri non lo metterà mai ma proprio mai?


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Un tiro da quaranta metri di Tonali, non ricordo altro


Si pero' anche loro non hanno fatto nulla, purtroppo l'ha preparata cosi e noi a differenza del Napoli abbiamo assolutamente sbagliato tutto li davanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

È più probabile il 2-0 in contropiede che un nostro gol


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

La cosa impopolare da dire è che ad oggi krunic è meglio di kessie e benaccer


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Pellegri non lo metterà mai ma proprio mai?


Ho qualche pensiero che forse é ancora tutto fuorche pronto...


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si pero' anche loro non hanno fatto nulla, purtroppo l'ha preparata cosi e noi a differenza del Napoli abbiamo assolutamente sbagliato tutto li davanti.


Gli abbiamo regalato un goal dopo 4 minuti...


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Gooooooooooooooooooollllllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Anteeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Gooooooolllll


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Adesso difendiamo sto pareggio non facciamo boiate


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Dajeeeeeee


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

*Goooooooolllllllllllll*

*Rebiccccccc*


----------



## Milanoide (19 Settembre 2021)

E vai!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaante!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Dai dai c. dai c. dai!


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Dai *****! 

Gobbi di ***** sucate


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Anteeeee 
Zittiscili sti maiali!!!!


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Settembre 2021)

Grazie Loca! Ahahahaahah


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

dai c.... ora andiamo a vincerla


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Rebic ci sta salvando il culo


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma i commentatori a lutto?


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2021)

Miracolo!


----------



## Rossonero10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Corner perfetto di Sandrino!


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

Anteeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Quanti gol pesante fa questo?


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Adesso marcare Chiesa a uomo e abbatterlo immediatamente


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ahahahah Locatelli. Che superbidone


----------



## galianivatene (19 Settembre 2021)

ora ribaltiamola!


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Evvai!! 
Juve melma!


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ahahah ci manca il centravanti!!!! 

Grande Rebic!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Dai possiamo vincerla questa dai dai


----------



## Milanoide (19 Settembre 2021)

Ora Theo, puoi perdere la fede, ma non perdere Chiesa


----------



## kekkopot (19 Settembre 2021)

dai ragazzi andiamoci a prendere i 3 punti


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah Locatelli. Che superbidone


Ha condiviso il campo per 5 minuti con rrronaldo, la sua carriera ha avuto il suo momento di splendore


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

Grandissimi Rebic e Sandrino


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Sono commosso, non me l'aspettavo proprio. Ora vinciamola!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Tonali l'ha messa esattamente dove doveva metterla. Gran cross.


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Salutami Rebic caro Locatelli e suca


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

Lo marcava Locatelli, GODO!!!!


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Rebic su Locatelli

Bellissimo

Dai, non molliamo! 

Anche un pareggio sarebbe un buon risultato


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Esce lui che doveva essere espulsio, quel verme di Dybala.


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Uno che sa battere i corner finalmente


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Qui però non mi è piaciuta la scena di Tonali, l'ha toccato sul collo. 'Ste scenate lasciamole ad altri per favore.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Juve in bambola


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Mamma mia come gioca Tonali comunque. Strepitoso anche stasera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma che fa tonali diamine, follia


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Attenzione a sto cesso di Ken Shiro


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Ci manca solo Kean diventare Kane


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

Oddio kalulu…


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Rebic scatenato


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Grande Ante,falli impazzire quei maiali


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

Palla-persa Benaccer


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Nooooooooooo, Ante, fai l'assist!


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Troppo veneziano qui Rebic


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Nooo rebic per una volta che c'era l'area piena...


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma li sentire a dazn?sono peggio di sky


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Tonali altra bella prestazione comunque


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

La Juve è cotta forza!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Diaz é morto, assolutamente da togliere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Florenzi comunque non sta in piedi, fa parecchia fatica a coprire come Saele.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Florenzi comunque non sta in piedi, fa parecchia fatica a coprire come Saele.


Sia lui che Bennacer. Entrambi entrati malamente.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

non ci credo. cosa hanno salvato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Questi che sostituiscono Ronaldo con Kean e Barbie fanno abbastanza rider


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Nooooooooooooooopopooo Kalulu


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma che somaro è sto Kalulu?


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Kalulu che occasione...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Incredibile, che paratona


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

noooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma non ci credo


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

Assurdo


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Sto scesni con noi doveva fare il miracolo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Kalulu che occasione...


Ha fatto una parata mostruosa dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Nooooo Piero! 
Maledetto codice fiscale.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma che somaro è sto Kalulu?


Per me era un miracolo del polacco


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Settembre 2021)

Madonna con un attaccante decente questi li avremmo schiantati 

Perchè non mette sto Pellegri????


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

Miracolo del codice fiscale, maledetto


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Questo ha fatto papere con tutte tranne che con noi


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

cf dopo tutte le papere oggi si sveglia


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

La parata del secolo ovviamente contro di noi


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma guarda che miracolo che ha fatto sto polacco


----------



## Milanoide (19 Settembre 2021)

Non molliamo


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Madonna con un attaccante decente questi li avremmo schiantati
> 
> Perchè non mette sto Pellegri????


Probabilmente si romperebbe a scendere dalla panchina...


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Forse l'1-2 è chiedere troppo.
No anzi, va benissimo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

La partita ancora non è finita, ma nel caso finisse così per me equivale ad aver perso punti con il Bologna. Loro sono stati imbarazzanti


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Per me era un miracolo del polacco


Da lì devi segnare altro che miracoli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Probabilmente si romperebbe a scendere dalla panchina...



La cosa assurda è che potrebbe capitare sul serio


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma li sentire a dazn?sono peggio di sky


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Sandro che qui uccella Locatelli mi fa godere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Pellegri dev'essere in condizione pietosa per non entrare nemmeno ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine l'infortunio di Kjaer è stata una "nanna" visto che ha costretto il falso guardiola a rimettere il le cose come dovevano stare


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Formidabile Kalulu.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

Ho.visto solo l'ultimo quarto d'ora, siamo presenti e attivi, Tonali ottimo.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Che gioia lo slow motion sulla sclerata di acciughina


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Comunque finisca Tonali ottimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine l'infortunio di Kjaer è stata una "nanna" visto che ha costretto il falso guardiola a rimettere il le cose come dovevano stare



Stavo pensando la stessa cosa, sto qui era capace di continuare così fino alla fine


----------



## jumpy65 (19 Settembre 2021)

Kalulu bene ha propiziato l'angolo e buon tiro con miracolo del portiere


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Occhio al regalo dell'arbitro


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2021)

Madonna che brutto sto Ken Shiro


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Sto predator


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Ahahah gli fanno tirare pure le punizioni a Locatelli ahajaajajaj


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Grande Florenzi qui... dai vinciamola


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Maldini la mette


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Che cambio assurdo Maldini ora


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Entra il raccomandato...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Florenzi è un morto che cammina


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Sto cesso di Florenzi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Ma il cambio al 92'? lol


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2021)

Dovevamo tenerci Hauge comunque


----------



## Rossonero10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Maldini ora ? Bo...


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Settembre 2021)

Maldini gol.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Prendiamoci sto punto va là, si era messa malissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Pareggio in chiaro scuro. Si poteva vincere


----------



## Zenos (19 Settembre 2021)

Li abbiamo rimandati nella fognaaaaaa


----------



## Kaw (19 Settembre 2021)

Va bene così, ma il tiro di Kalulu me lo sognerò stanotte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

Con Ibra/Giroud e Calabria oggi si vinceva


----------



## UDG (19 Settembre 2021)

Bene così. Un pareggio ottimo, visto come eravamo messi


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Tutto sommato il pari va bene.
Peccato per quel regalo.
Buono per il morale dei ragazzi averla ripresa senza uscire sconfitti.


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Settembre 2021)

Con almeno un attaccante di ruolo li avremmo massacrati, maledizione...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Settembre 2021)

Bisogna essere incazzati, con una formazione iniziale decente si vinceva


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Va bene così, ma il tiro di Kalulu me lo sognerò stanotte


Mamma mia, non sa neanche lui come l'ha presa. 
Sembrava Dudek su Shevchenko


----------



## eldero (19 Settembre 2021)

Alla fine negli ultimi 20 min avremmo potuto fare 3 goal. Prestazione nel complesso discreta ma di testa


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Va bene così ragazzi, va bene così.

PAreggiare a Torino per noi va bene, a loro 'sto pareggio non serve a niente.

Peccato per avergli regalato il gol subito all'inizio, ma bene averla recuperata.

Pioli però deve smetterla di inventarsi vaccate.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2021)

Con l'attacco al completo non ci sarebbe stata partita. Juve quest'anno rischia grossissimo. Allegri si conferma un'incapace, quando si tratta di squadre che non sono già forti di sé o che sono da ricostruire.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Certo che i nuovi acquisti sono arrivati in uno stato di forma incredibile Baka, Florenzi,Pellegri, Messias 
Avrei voluto vedere qualche minuto pellegri ,almeno a differenza di Messias lui va in panchina


----------



## Milanoide (19 Settembre 2021)

_Sissi, Allegri ha proprio umiliato Pioli...
una squadra praticamente senza attaccanti contro una che li aveva tutti._


----------



## eldero (19 Settembre 2021)

Veramente….


----------



## Rossonero10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Abbiamo pareggiato allo Stadium con una Juve pessima che ha avuto la fortuna di segnare dopo 3 minuti e poi di chiudersi in difesa per provare a farci male in contropiede.

Peccato aver giocato senza punta di mestiere, sarebbe stata un altra partita, ma va bene così, il pareggio ci sta.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Settembre 2021)

che palle, questi sono dei cessi. Maledetto Pioli che da di testa a volte


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Come rosica Guidolin ahahhahah


----------



## Walker (19 Settembre 2021)

Va bene così dai, il punto è meglio per noi che per loro che restano nello sterco fino al collo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2021)

Pareggio che ci sta stretto.


----------



## Buciadignho (19 Settembre 2021)

Oh ma non dovevamo scansarci? 

Ennesima (e ridicola) profezia dei Nostradamus fallita, e vai un'altra!!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Settembre 2021)

Meritavamo la vittoria, nonostante la nostra prestazione opaca. Ringraziassero il nostro autogol e Kalulu che li ha graziati.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Al completo li avremmo disintegrati, mannaggia.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2021)

Va bene così. Anzi benissimo. Anche se dopo io gol abbiamo attaccato solo noi. Ma almeno li teniamo lontani.


----------



## Milo (19 Settembre 2021)

Con quello che ha in mano in mister, io gli faccio i complimenti 10 punti con Juve e Lazio con anfield nel mezzo.

bravo mister


----------



## Walker (19 Settembre 2021)

Se il campionato fosse finito oggi i gobbi sarebbero in B


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque loro fanno entrare Kean,Chiesa,kulusevski. Noi Maldini junior,ballo, Castillejo. Ma dove vogliamo andare.


Ma basta con questi post
Con la squadra al completo faremmo entrare Leao/Rebic, Ibra/Giroud, Florenzi e Bennacer


----------



## Solo (19 Settembre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Con Ibra/Giroud e Calabria oggi si vinceva


Basta che non diventi il leitmotiv della stagione....


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

Bene così. Peccato che il codice fiscale abbia deciso di fare il miracolo proprio oggi.


----------



## UDG (19 Settembre 2021)

Vedere Paolo ringraziare tutti i giocatori uno ad uno e incoraggiarli non ha prezzo. Grazie Capitano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Oh ma non dovevamo scansarci?
> 
> Ennesima (e ridicola) profezia dei Nostradamus fallita, e vai un'altra!!!


Il piccolo Guardiola ci ha provato


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2021)

Gol a parte, Juve quasi mai pericolosa. Il match point ce l'abbiamo avuto noi con kalulu


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Tomori centrale insuperabile anche stasera. Terzino pesce fuor d'acqua. Senza l'infortunio di Kjaer chissà se avremmo retto.
Esperimento da NON ripetere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Gol a parte, Juve quasi mai pericolosa. Il match point ce l'abbiamo avuto noi con kalulu



Nel secondo tempo erano morti,ma nel primo più volte sono andati via in contropiede e dobbiamo ringraziare santo tomori per averne bloccato un bel pò


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Comunque vedendo le immagini a fine partita i ragazzi sono molto delusi ed arrabbiati, volevano vincerla e ritengono deludente il pareggio. Bella mentalità.


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Con Kalulu a dx e Fikayo al suo posto un’altra partita


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2021)

scecoso ha regalato cappelle a cani e porci, ovviamente su Kalulu doveva fare la parata della vita.. 'tacci sua


----------



## mil77 (19 Settembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque loro fanno entrare Kean,Chiesa,kulusevski. Noi Maldini junior,ballo, Castillejo. Ma dove vogliamo andare.


Ma sul serio!!!! Noi 8 assenze, non abbiamo sfigurato x nulla. E abbiamo 8 punti in più di loro.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Settembre 2021)

Grande pareggio per come è venuto. 11 leoni come sempre.
Clamorosa l'occasione di Kalulu ma va bene.
Bisognava essere più precisi e convinti sulla trequarti. Purtroppo lo siamo stati solo nel secondo tempo.
Continua il cammino verso lo scudetto.
Noi ci siamo. Non si molla un cm quest'anno.


----------



## galianivatene (19 Settembre 2021)

bene così, avrei rosicato tantissimo a perdere con questi scappati di casa


----------



## sottoli (19 Settembre 2021)

Bravi rebic, Diaz, tonali, tomori, bravissimo kalulu, grandissimo impatto sulla gara, soprattutto per i cambio modulo ma bravo, meritava quel gol


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2021)

Va bene così dai. Mai più sta difesa a tre e preghiamo per Kjaer


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Va bene così, ma il tiro di Kalulu me lo sognerò stanotte


In tanti lo sogneranno, parata incredibile e fortunosa


----------



## kYMERA (19 Settembre 2021)

Comunque Diaz un partitone anche oggi. Mamma mia... e noi giocavamo con la turca...
Ha corso per 90 minuti


----------



## hiei87 (19 Settembre 2021)

E' un punto d'oro per le premesse della vigilia e per come si era messa. Fino al pareggio, Allegri stava portando a scuola Pioli con un calcio preistorico, ma efficacie. Potevamo sbloccarla solo su calcio piazzato, e così è stato. Poi è stato un peccato non averla vinta, perchè c'era la possibilità.
Ovviamente il polacco contro di noi fa il fenomeno, dopo aver regalato gol a destra e sinistra. Mi ricorda il suo collega interista.
Bene così comunque, anche alla luce dei passi falsi delle romane. Era fondamentale tenere i gobbi a distanza e non dare adito a una loro rinascita.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Con Kalulu a dx e Fikayo al suo posto un’altra partita


Come é logica che sia. Giocatori nei ruoli a loro piu congeniali e assetto tattico conosciuto dalla squadre.
Rimane il rammarico per aver regalato gran parte del primo tempo alla Juventus.


----------



## Tobi (19 Settembre 2021)

Partita cambiata totalmente quando Tomori è tornato in mezzo. Morata, Dybala, Kean e chiunque fosse passato da li non l'ha strusciata. Questo giocatore è fondamentale perché ci permette di alzare il baricentro della squadra ed avere noi il pallino. Mi raccomando la prossima mettiamolo terzino


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2021)

Mi prendo il punto senza rimpianti, per come si era messa e per le defezioni che abbiamo avuto va benissimo così. Erano loro che dovevano vincere a tutti i costi. Forza Milan!


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Settembre 2021)

Conciati così è un pareggio che vale oro.
Cavarsela a Torino non è mai scontato per nessuno.
Ottimo, ottimo! 
Sulla prestazione non mi esprimo, troppe assenze per dare un parere basato su qualche minimo fatto.
Ma il secondo tempo è stato ottimo, e siamo primi in classifica (Napoli permettendo) dopo aver affrontato 2 delle migliori 6 del lotto.
Nessuna delle altre big è messa bene come noi a livello di calendario.

Detto ciò, le priorità: rinnovare Theo e Kessié e capire come recuperare gli infortunati.
Urge repulisti generale nello staff preparatori atletici.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Settembre 2021)

Che non avremmo vinto non avevo certezze ma neanche dubbi, ma è un punto che vale oro. Peccato per il tiro di Kalulu che grida vendetta.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Settembre 2021)

Bene il pareggio, ma avendo perso quasi tutta la partita tranne l'ultimo quarto d'ora mi resta l'amaro in bocca. Da quello che ho visto, meglio noi di gran lunga.


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

La mia impressione è che se si mette uno veloce su Theo lo si annulla. Possibile però che lo scorso anno non sia mai stato marcato/rincorso da velocisti?


----------



## Le Grand Milan (19 Settembre 2021)

Nel secondo tempo è stato un massacro, non hanno visto palla i ladroni! 
Pierrino Kalulu è entrato con grandissima personalità, ha giocato con una tranquilità incredibile. Bravissimo!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2021)

Potevamo vincere ma si poteva anche perdere.
Tutto sommato va bene. 
Al completo li avremmo ammazzati.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Settembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Va bene così, ma il tiro di Kalulu me lo sognerò stanotte


Incredibile, passwordWifi papere su papere, contro di noi i miracoli.
Comunque raddrizzata, soprattutto da quando ha tirato fuori l'ancora una volta inguardabile Kessie. Va bene comunque, ma resta il rammarico per le tante assenze. A rosa completa li avremmo asfaltati.


----------



## Route66 (19 Settembre 2021)

Nonostante i differenti impegni di coppa e le molte assenze abbiamo dimostrato di avere due palle grandi così.
Non benissimo ovviamente ma grazie ragazzi!!!
PS: naturalmente il goal dei gobbi non ho potuto vederlo... grazie dason ...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2021)

Domanda per voi amici: il più grande centrocampista d'Europa ha combinato qualcosa? A parte farsi pisciare in faccia da Brahim ad inizio partita e a perdersi Ante sul gol, intendo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Settembre 2021)

spiaze per i criticoni del gruppo ma 1/2 milan ha ca.cato sui campionissimi bianconeri.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Settembre 2021)

Che squadra,


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Bene il pareggio, ma avendo perso quasi tutta la partita tranne l'ultimo quarto d'ora mi resta l'amaro in bocca. Da quello che ho visto, meglio noi di gran lunga.


L'ha persa anche il Milan buona parte della gara,tra errori banali,passaggi sballati e poca concentrazione. 
Nel secondo tempo siamo migliorati e la Juventus solo 1-2 volte si è resa pericolosa

Strano ma vero,anche Chiesa è stato inoffensivo


----------



## Kaw (19 Settembre 2021)

Ora speriamo di recuperare Giroud (su Ibra non ho speranze), Kjaer sarà sicuramente una lesione, quindi almeno dopo la sosta. Se Calabria non recupera, basta esperimenti, dentro Kalulu e basta.

Abbiamo bisogno di Kessiè e Theo però.
Tonali conferma la crescita


----------



## Baba (19 Settembre 2021)

Sono contento, ora guai a sbagliare con le piccole


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Settembre 2021)

Quando incontriamo avversari che reggono sul piano dell'intensità, tutti i limiti tecnici dei nostri trequarti emergono: è con la qualità che si vincono questo tipo di partite, e noi questa estate non sembriamo esserci mossi in maniera significativa. Spero ancora un minimo in Messias.

Comunque nel secondo siamo usciti perché la Juve ha palesemente mollato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Il piccolo Guardiola ci ha provato


brucia tanto non averla vinta per piccolezze che diventano macigni, formazioni autolesionistiche assurde e mercato fatto al 31 di agosto.
ci vuole una schifosa punta in campo mi pare chiaro ormai.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Settembre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque Diaz un partitone anche oggi. Mamma mia... e noi giocavamo con la turca...
> Ha corso per 90 minuti


Un altro mondo
E Diaz deve ancora crescere


----------



## York (19 Settembre 2021)

Loca Loca Telli Telli


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Va bene così dai. Mai più sta difesa a tre e preghiamo per Kjaer


il bello è che la vuol fare anche con tutti disponibili.
idea demenziale per davvero..... il tutto per far giocare quel cesso ambulante di romagnoli.


----------



## danjr (19 Settembre 2021)

spiaze per chi era già pronto ad insultare la società. Mi ha deluso Rebic, pensavo ne facesse almeno 2


----------



## Kaw (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il bello è che la vuol fare anche con tutti disponibili.
> idea demenziale per davvero..... *il tutto per far giocare quel cesso ambulante di romagnoli*.


Che poi sanno tutti che Kjaer non può giocarle tutte, fare turnover tra i due è la cosa giusta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> brucia tanto non averla vinta per piccolezze che diventano macigni, formazioni autolesionistiche assurde e mercato fatto al 31 di agosto.
> ci vuole una schifosa punta in campo mi pare chiaro ormai.



Se non si fosse fatto male Kjaer,per me si prendeva l'imbarcata.
Ma non per Kjaer,poraccio,ma proprio per una questione tattica e di fika..yo  

Come si è ritornati a 4 dietro (e con Tomori nel suo vero ruolo) abbiamo iniziato subito a giocare meglio.
Peccato per il tiro di kalulu,il suo goal nel finale sarebbe stato una goduria gigantesca


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Che poi sanno tutti che Kjaer non può giocarle tutte, fare turnover tra i due è la cosa giusta


la cosa giusta era prendere un centrale e spedire sulla luna romagnoli, già da 2 anni.
ma noi gli diamo la fascia allora ok.
adesso ce lo godiamo per minimo 3-4 partite....... sarà uno strazio tutta la stagione.


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Settembre 2021)

Fuori mister 8+2 milioni e l'abbiamo ripresa ...kessie inizi ha cercarsi un altra squadra perche sarà condizionato tutta la stagione...
Con ibra o giroud e calabria l'avremmo vinta


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Settembre 2021)

Tutto sommato ottimo weekend, stop di alcune e l'abbiamo sfangata senza punte e post liverpool


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2021)

Il pareggio mi stava bene anche ieri. Figuriamoci dopo quell'inizio horror. Però non digerisco l'idea che contro di questi ci presentiamo sempre con 10 indisponibili.


----------



## Saelemaekers (20 Settembre 2021)

Il pari a Torino non si butta mai, per di più dopo una settimana del genere e senza attaccanti, e senza il miracolo del polacco...
Sarebbe stata goduria pura vincere con gol di Pierino Kalulu.

Partiti malissimo, non c'eravamo di testa, ma soprattutto tatticamente Allegri ha imbrigliato Pioli con i giocatori juventini che stringevano in mezzo al campo e facevano a fette i nostri due mediani, anche grazie alla pigrizia di Diaz.
Nel secondo tempo, come avevo detto nei giorni precedenti, la Juve cala, e lì bisogna azzannarla, non lo abbiamo fatto sin da subito, ma col passare dei minuti siamo cresciuti e abbiamo preso campo fino a ottenere un pari che ci va quasi stretto.


----------



## Saelemaekers (20 Settembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,calmatevi e fate un respiro,era tutto previsto,la serie A per ovvi motivi deve avere la juve in lotta al vertice e il sistema,di cui tutti fanno parte,anche noi purtroppo dato che ci stiamo scansando, ha deciso che da stasera ci sarà la risalita,io lo dico da giorni che tutti gli assenti erano un non voler rischiare gli acciaccati in una partita in cui ci dovevamo scansare e l'atteggiamento della squadra mi sta dando purtroppo ragione,ovvio,anche loro pensano che dato che si deve perdere é inutile affannarsi.


Ci hai preso alla grandissima pure stavolta, grande!


----------



## Walker (20 Settembre 2021)

Saelemaekers ha scritto:


> Ci hai preso alla grandissima pure stavolta, grande!


Ormai la moda del momento è il complottismo...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Settembre 2021)

non riesco a guardare il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Per me sono due punti strapersi contro una banda di musicanti. Si sono allineati tutti i pianeti e le costellazioni pur di non farcela vincere. Tra ecatombe infortuni, stanchezza post trasferta ad Anfield, confusione tattica iniziale del mister, gol preso nel peggiore dei modi che indirizza la partita come volevano loro, i rimpianti sono numerosi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Settembre 2021)

Inguardabili.. ma un goal non regalato alla rube c'è ne stato?


----------

